# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Шашлык

## Sanych

*Я думаю такая вкуснотень заслуживает отдельной темы. Тем более у каждого свои рецепты. Вот и давайте поделимся и пообсуждаем.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Alex

* Шашлык.*

Слово шашлык происходит от тюркского слова шиш – вертел. Т.е., шашлык – это кушанье, жаренное на вертеле. Под разными названиями в различных уголках планеты готовят его. В Азербайджане шашлык называют к***б, в Грузии – мцвади, в Армении – хоровац, в Узбекистане - кабаби. Сейчас все эти названия объединены словом барбекю, которое стало интернациональным и означает не только шедевр индийской кухни, но и любой продукт, зажаренный на углях с использованием вертелов, шампуров или решеток, будь то белое или красное мясо, рыба, овощи и даже фрукты. Это еще и прекрасный повод собраться на вечеринку или устроить праздник на открытом воздухе.   

*Общие правила приготовления шашлыка.*
• Выбор мяса для шашлыков основывается на национальных привычках. От него зависит до 80 % успеха. Главное требование – свежесть. Не стоит готовить шашлыки из замороженного мяса, но и парное мясо тоже не подойдет.
Рыба. Любая хорошая и некостлявая рыба подходит для шашлыка. Осетр здесь вне конкуренции, но подойдет и теска, и красная. Готовить шашлыки из лежалой рыбы, особенно осетровых пород, недопустимо. Рыбу замачивают в молоке сутки и  готовят на решетке, начиняя дольками лимона и посыпав пахучими травами, жарят, как и мясо. Чтобы рыба приобрела особый аромат, на угли кинуть горсть душистых трав или приправ. Если есть хотя бы малейшее подозрение относительно ее качества, то все же откажитесь от рыбы, особенно летом.
Свинина. Шашлык из нее – мягкий, жирный и сочный, не требует длительного замачивания. Самая нежная часть свинины, идеально подходящая  для шашлыка – это шейная часть. Очень вкусный шашлык получится из ребрышек молодой свиньи, но ребра должны быть тонкие, мясистые, с небольшим количеством жира.
• Ни в коем случае не солить! Солят мясо всегда после приготовления, т.к. соль вытягивает при готовке влагу из мяса, и оно будет жестким, сухим.
• Вертел, решетку, шампур перед использованием стоит смазать растительным маслом и нагреть, самое меньшее в течение 5 минут. Сильный жар стягивает поры мяса и в нем сохраняется сок.
• Никакого уксуса! Маринадом может служить сухое белое и красное вино, пиво,  кефир, сок, лимон, репчатый лук, майонез, соевый соус и т.п. В Киргизии мясо вымачивают в облепиховом соке.
• Готов ли шашлык, узнать легко – надрезать кусочек вдоль острым ножом и  посмотреть на сок. Если он прозрачный – шашлык готов, если розовый – его надо подержать еще над огнем. 
• Перед приготовлением достать мясо из маринада и дать ему обсохнуть, чтобы жидкость не капала на угли. 
• Готовя на решетке, мясо следует переворачивать с помощью ложек, специальных щипцов или лопаток, но не вилкой, чтобы не проколоть, иначе оно потеряет весь свой сок. Мясо нужно смазывать растительным маслом или маринадом, что способствует сохранению влаги и предотвращает прилипание к решетке 

*Секреты хорошего костра.*
• Чтобы костер хорошо разгорелся, под поленья укладывают бумагу, сухую траву или высохшие стебли растений.
• Чтобы жар был постоянно равномерным, костер следует делать из одинаковых по размеру и диаметру поленьев. Они должны быть сухими и не трухлявыми.
• Не использовать отсыревшие и подгнившие дрова – они будут сильно дымить и испортят вкус и запах блюда. 
• В диаметре поленья должны быть около 5-6см.
• Если желаете ароматизировать мясо, бросьте в костер горсть сушеных трав – мяту, шалфей, эстрагон, лимонник и т.д. 
• Не готовить пищу на кострах из хвойных пород деревьев. Также из кленовых, олеандровых, ольховых, ясеневых, тополиных дров. При их горении выделяются канцерогены. 
• Хороший и жаркий костер можно получить из виноградной лозы, белой акации, кизил, терн, бук, дуб, вылущенных сухих початков кукурузы, березы, липы и всех плодовых деревьев.
• У каждого блюда есть свои дрова. Птица, баранина любят ровный жар дубовых или березовых поленья. Для приготовления рыбы лучше использовать древесный уголь, тогда образующаяся корочка не позволит соку вытечь. Углям надо дать раска-лится – на это уходит 15-20 минут.

*Время жара*
•	Готовя барбекю, надо следить за тем, чтобы все продукты полностью прожарились. Внешний вид может быть обманчив: мясо может подгореть снаружи, но остаться сырыми внутри.
•	Во время приготовления переворачивайте все продукты только один раз.
•	Кроме того, учтите, что время приготовления зависит от температуры воздуха, температуры углей, а также от скорости ветра. Поэтому нижеприведенные цифры ориентировочные.

*Мясо*
•	Правильно нарезать готовый кусок мяса - своего рода искусство. Большой кусок лучше всего нарезать вертикально, поперек волокон. От этого он не станет нежнее, но жевать его будет гораздо легче. Только мясо самого высокого качества, например вырезку, можно резать и вдоль волокон.
•	Свиные отбивные перед приготовлением надо смазать растительным маслом. При желании мясу можно придать дополнительный аромат, добавив в масло приправы и пряности - измельченный майоран, розмарин или целые листья шалфея.
•	Чтобы кончик ребрышка, за который так удобно держать отбивную, не обуглился при жарке, его нужно обернуть фольгой.

*Рыба*
•	Рыба останется сочной, если при разделке постараться максимально сохранить кожу (без чешуи, конечно). Оботрите рыбу - она должна быть как можно суше. Переворачивайте ее при жарке аккуратно и желательно пореже. Время приготовления зависит скорее не от веса рыбы, а от толщины куска. На каждый сантиметр толщины потребуется примерно 3 минуты. Нежирная рыба жарится быстрее, чем жирная.
•	Продукт готов, когда на поверхности кусков рыбы выступит белый сок, а если вы жарите ее целиком - когда мякоть вокруг хребта приобретет розоватый оттенок. Рыбный стейк считается готовым, если хребтовую кость можно легко отделить кончиком ножа. Плоская рыба кладется на решетку сначала светлой стороной.

*Дичь и птица*
•	Дичь и молодую птицу лучше всего готовить на вертеле. Вертел можно заменить двумя стальными шампурами. Первый шампур пропускается через крыло, кожу шеи и другое крыло; второй - через бедра и тушку. 
•	Для шашлычков из индейки прекрасно подходят не только грудки, но и бедра. Надо только освободить их от кожи и костей, а затем нарезать на куски.
•	Очень важно, чтобы пища, особенно курица и индейка, полностью прожарились. Внешний вид может быть обманчив: продукты могут подгореть снаружи, но оставаться сырыми внутри. Во время приготовления переворачивайте все продукты только один раз. Кроме того, учтите, что время приготовления сильно зависит от температуры воздуха, температуры углей, а также от ветра. Поэтому нижеприведенные цифры ориентировочные.

*Маринад*
•	Молодую баранину, парную свиную шейку и говяжью вырезку можно не мариновать вовсе. А максимально их держат в маринаде 2-3 часа, не более.
•	Чаще всего, и не всегда к месту, используют составы с кислой основой - уксусом, лимонным соком или помидорами. Такой маринад разрушает мышечные волокна. Если поначалу "обожженная" кислотой поверхность куска удерживает внутри все соки, то спустя несколько часов мясо теряет влагу и становится жестким. После 10-12 часов кислый маринад уже начинает "варить" мясо, оно становится словно резиновым. Чтобы этого избежать, в подобные маринады следует добавлять растительное масло.
•	Неплохо подходят для кислого маринада йогурт, кефир или нежирное молоко. Молочная кислота действительно делает мясо более нежным, но в то же время не "варит" его.

*Рецепты маринадов*
•	Возьмите красный сладкий перец, подпеките его в духовке до черных подпалин, очистите от кожицы и сердцевины. Взбейте в блендере с 2 ст. л. растительного масла, перцем и солью. Растолките по 1 ч. л. зерен кориандра и аниса, добавьте в пюре из перца. Маринуйте любое мясо или птицу на холоде 8–10 ч.
•	Смешайте 1 стакан гранатового соуса наршараб с 1 ст. л. темного соевого соуса; приправьте черным молотым перцем по вкусу. Маринуйте любое мясо или птицу при комнатной температуре 15–20 мин.
•	Измельчите в блендере 2 горсти листьев тархуна, очищенный кусок имбиря размером 2–2,5 см и полстакана растительного масла. Маринуйте любое мясо или птицу при комнатной температуре 15–20 мин.
•	Смешайте 2 стакана жирного кефира с 2 раздавленными зубчиками чеснока и 3 ст. л. кетчупа, приправьте солью по вкусу. Маринуйте любое мясо или птицу на холоде 8–10 ч.
•	Взбейте в миске венчиком или вилкой 4 ст. л. сладкой горчицы и полстакана белого винного уксуса. Добавьте 2–3 щепотки соли, а затем, не прекращая взбивать, тонкой струйкой влейте 1 стакан рафинированного растительного масла. Маринуйте любое мясо или птицу 1–2 ч.
•	Растолките в ступке 2–3 сушеных белых гриба. Очистите и нарежьте кольцами 3 средние луковицы, смешайте с грибами и 1 ч. л. соли, слегка разомните и перемешайте лук руками. Маринуйте любое мясо или птицу 1 ч.
•	Положите в ступку по полной горсти листьев петрушки и базилика, половину горсти листьев розмарина, добавьте 1 ст. л. соли. Растолките пестиком. Добавьте 5 очищенных зубчиков чеснока, 1 ч. л. черного перца горошком и полстакана оливкового масла. Продолжайте толочь, пока смесь не приобретет однородную консистенцию. Маринуйте любое мясо или птицу от 30 мин. до 2 ч.

----------


## Sanych

_Буду потихоньку добавалять рецепты из книги 50 рецептов шашлыка. Попадаются довольно экзотические. 
Рецепты шашлыков в книге даны в следующей последовательности: из баранины, говядины, свинины, козлятины, мяса диких животных, ливера, птицы, рыбных кусочков в алфавитном порядке_

*1. По-адыгейски*
600 г баранины, 120 г сливочного масла, 20 г соли, 80 г
чеснока, 160 г репчатого лука, 400 г кукурузной крупы.
Мясо нарезать кусками по 60—80 г, отбить деревянным
молотком, нанизать на шампур (2 куска на порцию) и жарить
над раскаленными углями, постоянно поворачивая шампуры и
поливая мясо раствором соли с чесноком и перцем. Обжарить
до румяной корочки. Затем переложить мясо в кастрюлю, под-
лить немного бульона и тушить до готовности. Подать с кру-
той кашей.
Каща готовится так: кукурузную крупу просеять через сито,
чтобы отделить самую мягкую часть, засыпать ее в кипящую
воду и кипятить до разваривания и загустения, помешивая дере-
вянной лопаточкой. Готовую кашу выложить на блюдо, разре-
зать на куски, добавить масло.

*2. По-азербайджански (любительский)*
1200 г реберной части баранины, 100 г репчатого лука,
зелень, перец и соль по вкусу.
Реберную часть бараньей корейки нарубить вместе с ребер-
ными косточками небольшими кусочками по 50—60 г. Нани-
зать на шампуры так, чтобы наружная часть корейки была обра-
щена в одну сторону.
Жарить над раскаленными углями до готовности, поворачи-
вая шампуры и сбрызгивая шашлык холодной водой.
Подать на шампурах в горячем виде. Отдельно подать соль,
перец, лук, зелень.

*3. Армянский по-карски*
1600 г баранины, 400 г курдючного сала, 80 мл уксуса,
25 мл коньяка, 500 г репчатого лука, разнообразная зе-
лень, черный и душистый перец, гвоздика по вкусу.
С мякоти спинной и полуспинной части баранины срезать
грубые сухожилия и разрезать мясо на куски. Они должны быть
круглой формы, продолговатыми, с надрезами, весом по 200 г.
Курдючное сало нарезать на 12 равных кусков.
Мясо и сало положить в глиняную или фарфоровую посуду,
посыпать солью, душистым и черным молотым перцем, гвозди-
кой, репчатым луком, пропущенным через мясорубку, добавить
уксус, коньяк и пряную зелень, перемешать и поставить в хо-
лодное место на 6—7 ч для маринования.
Маринованные куски баранины нанизать на шампур по две
штуки, по краям шампура и между кусками мяса нанизать куски
сала, поверхность нанизанных кусков мяса и сала подровнять
ножом. Жарить над раскаленными углями без пламени, перио-
дически поворачивая шампур, чтобы мясо прожаривалось рав-
номерно. Во время обжаривания шашлыка следует регулярно
срезать наружный обжаренный слой мяса и сала тонкими лом-
тиками по 1—1,5 см, в то время, как срединная часть шашлыка
будет продолжать жариться.
Подать шашлык с репчатым луком, разнообразной зеленью
и острыми приправами и соусами.

*4. По- африкански*
600 г баранины, 8 г острого красного перца, 600 мл моло-
ка, 400 мл 9 %-го уксуса, 200 г сала-шпик, 800 г томатного
соуса, черный молотый перец, лавровый лист, майоран,
тимьян, соль по вкусу.
Мякоть от задней ноги нарезать кусочками по 25—30 г, по-
ложить в глиняную посуду, добавить мелко нарезанный острый
перец и лавровый лист, залить смесью молока и уксуса и выдер-
жать на холоде два дня. После этого мясо потушить до полуго-
товности. Затем каждый кусочек мяса завернуть в тонкий лом-
тик сала, нанизать на шампур, обжарить над углями и подать
горячими с томатным соусом, заправленным большим количе-
ством черного молотого перца (по вкусу).

*5. По- балкарски*
600 г сушеной баранины, соль по вкусу.
Мякоть задних ног сушеной баранины нарезать на кусоч-
ки по 30—40 г, надеть на шампур и жарить над раскален-
ными углями, поливая солевым раствором.
Подается в горячем виде на шампурах. Также готовится шаш-
лык и из сушеной колбасы.

----------


## Sanych

*6. По- болгарски*
500 г баранины, 100 г лука, соль и перец по вкусу.
Для соуса: 5 долек чеснока, 10 зерен миндаля, 2 ст. ложки
хлебных крошек, 100 мл растительного масла, желток,
1/2 лимона, соль.
Порезать мясо на кусочки по 20—25 г, насадить их на шам-
пур вперемежку с колечками лука, сильно посолить и попер-
чить, обжарить на углях до готовности. Подавать в горячем виде
на шампурах с чесночной пастой-соусом.
Чесночная паста-соус готовится следующим образом: чес-
нок, миндаль и хлебные крошки растолочь, добавить желток и,
постоянно помешивая, постепенно влить масло. Приправить
солью и соком лимона, для настаивания поставить в закрытой
посуде в холод на несколько часов.

*7. По-болгарски с кобачками*
650 г баранины, 200 г кабачков, 900 г картофеля, 30 г жира,
яйцо, 80 г зеленого салата, черный молотый перец и соль
по вкусу.
Мякоть баранины нарезать на кусочки по 25—30 г, кабачки
нарезать ломтиками, посолить и, чередуя, надеть на шампур.
Обжаривать над раскаленными углями до полуготовности. Ох-
ладить, после чего посыпать молотым черным перцем, смочить
во взбитом яйце и вторично обжарить до полной готовности.
Подать на стол с жареным картофелем и зеленым салатом.

*8. По-геленджикски*
600 г баранины, 120 г сливочного масла (бараньего жира),
по 400 г репчатого и зеленого лука, помидор, свежих огур-
цов, баклажанов, сладкого зеленого перца, 40 мл кислого
вина, по 20 г зелени петрушки и укропа, 20 г сахара, 200 г
свеклы, 80 г лимона, соль и черный молотый перец по вкусу.
Баранину нарезать кусочками по 30—40 г, положить в кера-
мическую посуду, посыпать солью, сахаром, черным молотым
перцем, репчатым луком, нарезанным полукольцами, залить
кислым вином. Все перемешать и оставить под гнетом в холод-
ном месте на 15 мин. Перед жареньем маринованные куски ба-
ранины слегка отжать от сока, нанизать на шампуры вперемеж-
ку с луком, нарезанным на 4—6 частей, и жарить шашлык над
горячими углями без пламени примерно 10—12 мин, все время
поворачивая шампуры, чтобы мясо жарилось равномерно. Од-
новременно с шашлыком и луком на другие шампуры нанизыва-
ется и жарится над углями зеленый сладкий перец, красные по-
мидоры, баклажаны и очищенный от шелухи лук.
Мясо поливается маслом. Появившуюся поджаристую ко-
рочку на овощах надо удалить и положить их на тарелочки,
куски хл*** или виноградные листья. Шашлык снимается с шам-
пуров и укладывается на блюдо. Сверху посыпается свежим зе-
леным луком, зеленью петрушки. На блюдо кладутся нарезан-
ные кусочками дольки лимона. Сверху шашлыка кладется мари-
нованный лук, подкрашенный соком натертой свеклы. Шашлык
еще раз солится, перчится, поливается вином. В качестве гар-
нира можно подать отварной, предварительно прожаренный рис.

*9. По-грузински (мцвади в баклажанах)*
1000 г баранины, 1800 г баклажанов, 150 мл растительно-
го масла, черный молотый перец и соль по вкусу.
Корейку или заднюю часть баранины нарезать кусочками по
40-50 г. Баклажаны в кожице отмыть холодной водой и сделать
на каждом посредине глубокий продолговатый разрез, дать не-
много постоять и отжать горький сок. Через надрез всыпать
немного соли, перца, поместить в них кусочки баранины также
слегка посыпав их солью и перцем. Нанизать баклажаны на шам-
пуры так, чтобы они захватили оба конца баклажана и все ку-
сочки баранины.
Обжаривать над углями, вращая шампуры, чтобы кусочки
баранины всеми своими сторонами поворачивались в открытый
разрез баклажана.
Во время обжаривания смазывать баклажаны и кусочки мяса
растительным маслом. Подать горячие шашлыки вместе с запе-
ченными баклажанами на шампурах. Можно добавить зелень и
другие специи по вкусу.

*10. По-грузински*
560 г баранины, 50 г репчатого лука, 10 г муки, 100 г жира,
3 дольки чеснока, 150 г зеленого лука, 100 г помидор,
1/2 ч. ложки красного молотого перца, 2 ч. ложки рубленой
зелени петрушки, соль, черный и душистый перец, уксус
по вкусу.
Мясо промыть, очистить от пленок и жира, затем нарезать
небольшими продолговатыми кусочками (около 20 г каждый).
Кусочки мяса слегка отбить тяпкой, придав им форму кубиков.
Лук нарезать кружочками или нашинковать, мелко изрубить
чеснок. Кусочки мяса посолить, посыпать чесноком, молотым
черным и душистым перцем, сбрызнуть уксусом. Приготовлен-
ное таким образом мясо посыпать луком, сложить в эмалиро-
ванную миску, накрыть крышкой и оставить в таком виде в хо-
лодном месте на 2—3 ч. Приготовить 4 деревянные шпажки тол-
щиной 1/3 см и длиной 15 см. На каждую шпажку нанизывать по
7 кусочков мяса, очищенных от лука, посыпать их мукой. Жа-
рить шашлык на сковороде в сильно разогретом жире до обра-
зования румяной корочки.
Подавать шашлык на подогретом блюде, посыпав крупно
нарезанной зеленью петрушки. Украсить блюдо кружочками
помидора и мелко нарезанным зеленым луком, сложенным пи-
рамидой и посыпанным красным перцем. В качестве гарнира к
шашлыку можно подать картофель фри или же отваренный рис.

----------


## Sanych

*11. По-дагестански*
900 г баранины, 20 г зеленого лука и другой зелени, 100 г
репчатого лука, 40 мл уксуса, 40 мл коньяка, 200 г поми-
доров или огурцов для гарнира, соль и перец по вкусу.
Баранину нарезать кубиками с косточкой по 40 г. Крупно
нарезанные лук и зелень смешать с мясом, посолить, попер-
чить, положив в эмалированную посуду и выдержать на холоде
5—6 ч. Стряхнуть зелень и лук, нанизать мясо на шампуры и
жарить над раскаленными углями 3 мин; затем снять, полить
коньяком и снова поставить на мангал. Когда жидкость с мяса
капает на угли, огонь вспыхивает и на мясе образуется корочка,
а сок остается внутри. Жарить над углями в течение 15 мин,
периодически поворачивая шампуры.
Шашлык подают на шампурах, поливая винным соусом. От-
дельно на блюде подают маринованный лук, свежие помидоры и
огурцы.

*12. По-индийски*
500 г баранины, 200 мл йогурта или кислого молока, 120 г
репчатого лука, 2 яйца, 100 г свеклы, 100 мл растительно-
го масла, 1 ст. ложка кориандра, по 1/2 ч. ложки соли и
кардамона, по 1/3 ч. ложки порошка имбиря и молотой ко-
рицы, 3 почки гвоздики, 1/4 ч. ложки порошка карри.
Баранину порезать на кубики по 2—3 см и положить в мари-
над из йогурта (кислого молока), имбиря и соли на несколько
часов. Затем половину масла налить в металлическую посуду,
добавить туда мясо и мелко нарезанный лук, посыпать корианд-
ром и влить 1/2 стакана воды.
Поставить тушить на слабый огонь, чтобы испарилась часть
жидкости. Перемешать с оставшимися пряностями. Посуду
встряхнуть несколько раз и оставить еще на 5 мин на слабом
огне. Яйца сварить вкрутую и очистить, после чего нарезать
тонкими ломтиками. Кубики мяса, яйца, лук и ломтики свеклы
насадить поочередно на вертел, полить маслом и дать ему стечь,
посыпать порошком карри. Жарить над раскаленными углями
до готовности.
Подать с ломтиками белого хл*** или рассыпчатым рисом.

*13. По-кавказски*
640 г баранины, по 80 г репчатого и зеленого лука, 80 мл
уксуса, 300 г помидоров, 80 г шашлычного соуса, 8 г су-
шеного барбариса, лимон, 20 г топленого бараньего сала,
перец, соль и зелень петрушки по вкусу.
Мякоть баранины, очищенной от сухожилий, разрезать на
куски в форме кубиков весом 30—40 г и уложить в эмалирован-
ную кастрюлю, в которую положить натертый на терке репча-
тый лук и зелень петрушки, посыпать солью и перцем, смочить
лимонным соком. Все перемешать, плотно уложить и оставить
в холоде на 3—4 ч. Мясо молодой баранины можно не марино-
вать или мариновать без добавления уксуса.
Перед жаркой куски мяса нанизать на шампур, смазать рас-
топленным курдючным салом (или сливочным маслом) и жарить
над раскаленными углями 10—15 мин, несколько раз перевора-
чивая шампуры.
Готовые куски шашлыка снять с шампура на блюдо, загарни-
ровать сырым нашинкованным репчатым и порезанным зеленым
луком, помидорами и дольками лимона. Отдельно подать шаш-
лычный соус и сушеный молотый барбарис.

*14. По-казахски (тостик)*
1000 г баранины, по 10 г соли и зелени, гарнир — овощной
салат, 20 г чеснока, 50 г репчатого лука.
Соль, чеснок и измельченный лук растолочь вместе и расте-
реть в кашицу. С бараньей грудинки снять мякоть и нарезать
вдоль ребер крупными кусками шириной до 10 см (около 250 г).
Затем насадить каждый кусок на шампур и обжарить над горя-
чими углями. Мясо периодически поливать соковым раствором.
Когда шашлык будет почти готов, снять мясо с шампура,
натереть чесночно-луковой смесью, приготовленной по вкусу,
снова одеть на шампур и довести до готовности.
Обжаренный шашлык снять с шампура, нарезать тонкими
ломтиками и гарнировать овощами.

*15. По-карски*
1000 г баранины, 4 бараньи почки, 100 г репчатого лука,
30 г уксуса, лимон, соль, перец и зелень петрушки по
вкусу.
Почечную часть баранины промыть, зачистить, срезав сухо-
жилия, сделать несколько надрезов, чтобы во время жаренья
куски баранины не стягивало, и нарезать пополам. Подготов-
ленное мясо и почки сложить в эмалированную посуду, посо-
лить, посыпать перцем, мелко нарезанным репчатым луком и
зеленью петрушки, сбрызнуть уксусом и поставить в холодное
место на 2—3 ч для маринования.
Перед жареньем каждый кусок баранины надеть на шампур,
добавив с обеих сторон куска мяса по половинке почки, и жа-
рить над углями без пламени. Во время жаренья вертел нужно
повертывать, чтобы шашлык равномерно прожаривался.
Готовый шашлык снять с шампура и подать целыми кусками
вместе с почками, положив на блюдо долки лимона. Сверху
шашлык посыпать зеленым луком и зеленью петрушки. В каче-
стве гарнира можно подать картофель фри или картофельное
пюре, свежие овощи.

----------


## Sanych

*16. По-лезгински*
640 г баранины, 80 г репчатого лука, 600 г помидоров, 8 г
барбариса, соль, перец и зелень по вкусу.
Мякоть баранины зачистить от грубых сухожилий и разре-
зать на кусочки по 30—40 г. Посолить, посыпать перцем, мелко
нарезанным луком, зеленью, перемешать, плотно уложить в
эмалированную посуду и оставить на 4—6 ч на холоде.
Кусочки мяса нанизать на шампуры со свежими помидорами
и кружочками репчатого лука, жарить над углями 15—20 мин,
поворачивая шампуры.
Подать в горячем виде на шампурах, к шашлыку отдельно
положить барбарис и другую зелень.

*17. Обыкновенный*
1000 г баранины, 200 г репчатого лука, 30 мл 3%-го уксу-
са, 1/2 ч. ложки сахара, соль и перец по вкусу, 50 г зелено-
го лука, 100 мл шашлычного соуса.
Мясо очистить от пленки и жира, нарезать кусочками по 40—
50 г, посолить, поперчить, добавить репчатый лук, нарезанный
кольцами. Все переложить в эмалированную посуду, к уксусу
посыпать сахар, размешать и залить этим раствором мясо. Поло-
жить на мясо груз и мариновать в холодном месте около суток.
Когда мясо замаринуется, очистить его от лука, насадить на
шампуры плотно друг к другу, примять и жарить над раскален-
ными углями, постоянно поворачивая, чтобы на шашлыке обра-
зовалась румяная корочка, а внутри мясо оставалось розовым.
Во время жаренья шашлык постоянно сбрызгивать маринадом.
Подавать шашлык рекомендуется на подогретом блюде, по-
лив шашлычным соусом. Отдельно — рассыпчатый рис, сме-
шанный с подрумяненным в масле мелко нарезанным репчатым
луком, а также кусочки маринованного репчатого лука.

*18. По-охотничьи*
600 г баранины, 200 г грибов, 400 г сладкого зеленого пер-
ца, 80 г топленного масла, по 20 г соли и сахара, черный
горький молотый перец по вкусу.
Мясо посыпать сахаром, солью, черным молотым перцем.
Грибы перебрать и промыть, крупные нарезать на 2—4 части,
нанизать на шампуры, чередуя сладкий перец, мясо, грибы.
Приготовленный шашлык смазать топленым маслом и печь над
раскаленными углями, поворачивая время от времени шампуры
и следя за тем, чтобы мясо, грибы и перец не подгорали.
Готовый шашлык положить на вымытые листья винограда
или бука.

*19. По-татски (к***б)*
800 г баранины, 200 г репчатого лука, 40 г уксуса, 200 г
помидоров, зелень, перец и соль по вкусу.
Мякоть баранины нарезать на кусочки по 30—40 г, сложить
в эмалированную посуду, посолить, добавить перец, нашинко-
ванный лук, уксус. Посуду накрыть и поставить в холод на 3—
4 ч. Готовое мясо очистить от лука, нанизать на шампуры и
жарить над раскаленными углями. Отдельно нанизать на шам-
пуры лук от маринада, кружочки или половинки помидоров.
Чередовать над углями шампуры с мясом и овощами, жарить до
готовности мяса.
Подать шашлык на блюде, вокруг уложить лук и помидоры,
поджаренные на углях, и зелень.
20. По-турецки с баклажанами
750 г баранины, 2 овечьих хвоста, 1000 г баклажанов, 200 г
репчатого лука, 300 г помидоров, 100 г оливкового масла,
черный молотый перец, лавровый лист и соль по вкусу.
Мясо нарезать кусочками по 25—30 г и нанизать на шампур,
чередуя кусочек мяса и кусочек жирного хвоста. Обжарить над
углями до готовности и подать горячим, положив на горячее
пюре из баклажанов.
Пюре готовится следующим образом: баклажаны обжарива-
ются на оливковом масле, а когда остынут, очищаются от кожи
и мелко нарезаются. На том же масле обжаривается мелко наре-
занный лук. Добавляются баклажаны, очищенные и нарезанные
кусочками помидоры, соль, черный молотый перец и лавровый
лист. Смесь проваривается несколько минут, потом протирает-
ся сквозь сито.

*20. По-турецки с баклажанами*
750 г баранины, 2 овечьих хвоста, 1000 г баклажанов, 200 г
репчатого лука, 300 г помидоров, 100 г оливкового масла,
черный молотый перец, лавровый лист и соль по вкусу.
Мясо нарезать кусочками по 25—30 г и нанизать на шампур,
чередуя кусочек мяса и кусочек жирного хвоста. Обжарить над
углями до готовности и подать горячим, положив на горячее
пюре из баклажанов.
Пюре готовится следующим образом: баклажаны обжарива-
ются на оливковом масле, а когда остынут, очищаются от кожи
и мелко нарезаются. На том же масле обжаривается мелко наре-
занный лук. Добавляются баклажаны, очищенные и нарезанные
кусочками помидоры, соль, черный молотый перец и лавровый
лист. Смесь проваривается несколько минут, потом протирает-
ся сквозь сито.

----------


## Alex

*Армянский шашлык - ХОРОВАЦ*
Как делать шашлык, знает каждый, и у каждого есть свои секреты приготовления этого вкусного блюда. 
Секрет этого рецепта заключается в его простоте. Но за счёт правильно выбранных специй, мясо приобретает неповторимый аромат. 
Вообще, в Армении с древних времён шашлык готовят из баранины. Самый вкусный хоровац получается из рёберной части, где есть кусок мяса - эта часть в Армении называется чалахадж. Хоровац лучше есть горячим, только что снятым с горячих углей, завернув в лаваш с луком и свежей зеленью.
НО в современной жизни очень широкое распространение получила свинина, вкус которого более деликатна. 
И так, вы можете брать мясо по своему вкусу: либо баранину, либо свинину, либо птицу. 

Вам понадобится: 
Баранина, свинина либо птица
репчатый лук 
красный и чёрный перец 
соль 
сушёный базилик 

Способ приготовления: 
•	разложить на столе куски мяса плотно друг к другу, посолить поперчить, посыпать базиликом, слегка уминая в руках, дольками лука, нарезанного узкими длинными по-лосками. 
•	Перевернуть мясо вместе с луком и специями и то же самое проделать с другой сто-роной мяса. 
•	Хорошенько переминать мясо руками, как это делается при вымешивании теста. 
•	Разложить подготовленное мясо в миску, пересыпая луком, закрыть плёнкой и поста-вить в холодильник на несколько часов. Можно на сутки оставить в холодильнике, так ещё лучше пропитается мясо. 
•	Нанизать мясо на шампуры и жарить над раскалёнными углями, периодически пере-ворачивая. 
•	Подавать на лаваше, посыпав свежезарезанным репчатым луком и разной зеленью (укроп, базилик, кинза, петрушка).

----------


## Alex

*Барбекю из рыбы и морепродуктов*
Рыбу запекают тремя способами: прямо на решетке-гриль, завернув в промазанную маслом фольгу или в специальном металлическом приспособлении до готовности. Перед приготовлением окуните рыбу в подсоленную воду. Соль проникает в рыбу, делая ее более твердой. Если вы готовите слишком мягкую рыбу, подержите ее в соленой воде в течение 30 мин. Рыбу тщательно высушите перед приготовлением.

*Шашлык рыбный*
Филе рыбное осетровое - 3 кг, 
вино белое сухое - 300г, 
масло растительное - 100г, 
лимон средней велечины 
репчатый лук - 0,5 кг, 
перец сладкий стручковый - 0,5 кг, 
помидоры - 1 кг, 
перец черный молотый, 
лавровый лист, 
соль. 
Куски осетрового филе выдержать 1,5-2 часа в маринаде, приготовленном из вина, растительного масла, лимонного сока, репчатого лука, черного молотого перца и соли. 
Затем отцедить, нарезать филе на порционные кусочки, а перец и помидоры - кусочками величиной с рыбные кубики. 
Надеть на вертел последовательно кусочек рыбы, перца, опять рыбы, помидора, лавровый листок, снова кусочек рыбы и т. д. 
Жарить на решетке или над раскаленными углями со всех сторон до подрумянивания. 

*Камбала, жаренная на решетке*
1 кг камбалы, 2 ст. ложки растительного мает,
2 помидора, 2 ст. ложки сливочного масла, 
1 ст. ложка зелени петрушки, молотый черный перец, соль.
Очищенную, промытую и обсушенную рыбу натереть солью, перцем, сбрызнуть растительным маслом. Запекать в гриле по 6 мин с каждой стороны. Подавать с отварным картофелем, сливочным маслом и салатом из помидоров, посыпав зеленью петрушки.

*Карп, фаршированный орехами*
2 карпа, 2 луковицы, 200 г очищенных орехов, 
2 ст. ложки молотых сухарей, 4 ст. ложки сливочного или растительного масла, 
2 яйца, 2 ст. ложки измельченной зелени петрушки и укропа, 
молотые черный перец или мускатный орех, соль.
Карпа очистить от чешуи, отрезать голову и, не разрезая брюшка, вынуть внутренности. Рыбу хорошо промыть, полость живота вытереть чистой марлей, затем нафаршировать.
Приготовить фарш: орехи слегка поджарить и измельчить. Мелко нарезанный лук обжарить в жире. Орехи, сухари, лук и сваренные вкрутую яйца перемешать, посолить, добавить молотый мускатный орех или перец, зелень петрушки и укропа.
Фаршированную рыбу завернуть в фольгу. Запекать в филе в течение 20—25 мин. Подавать с растопленным маслом, отварным картофелем и тушеными овощами.

*К***б из скумбрии с салатом из сладкого перца*
1  кг филе скумбрии, 
2 небольшие красные луковицы.
Для маринада:
2 ст. ложки свежей нарубленной душицы, 
4 ст. ложки сухого белого вина, 
3 ст. ложки оливкового или другого растительного масла,
сок 1 лимона.
Для салата:
по 1 стручку сладкого красного и желтого перца, 
1 небольшая красная луковица, 2 больших помидора, 
1 ст. ложка свежей нарубленной душицы, 
2 ч. ложки ароматизированного уксуса, молотый черный перец, соль.
Нарезать филе на большие куски и нанизать на шампуры вперемежку с полукольцами лука. Выложить в широкий лоток. Приготовить маринад: смешать душицу, вино, масло, сок лимона. Ложкой полить рыбу в лотке маринадом, накрыть пищевой пленкой. Поставить в холодильник на 30 мин, перевернуть один раз.
Приготовить салат: очищенный перец и подготовленные луковицы нарезать на четвертинки.
Положить перец, лук и целые помидоры на горячую решетку гриля кожицей вниз и обжаривать, пока она не почернеет. Снять овощи с решетки, остудить. Острым ножом снять кожицу. Овощи крупно нарезать и выложить в миску. Добавить душицу, ароматизированный уксус, посолить и поперчить, тщательно перемешать.
Промаринованные к***бы вынуть из холодильника и обжаривать на решетке, смазанной маслом, 10—12 мин, время от времени поворачивая и сбрызгивая маринадом. Подавать с приготовленным салатом. Такие к***бы можно приготовить из свежей сельди и лосося.

*Лосось с лимоном*
1 кг рыбы, 4 ст. ложки сливочного масла, 
1 лимон.
Для маринада:
4 ст. ложки растительного масла, 1 лимон, 
4 ст. ложки нарезанной зелени петрушки, молотый черный перец, соль.
Рыбу разделать на порционные куски и замариновать. Для этого положить куски рыбы в посуду, посыпать солью, перцем, добавить растительное масло, веточки петрушки, сок 1 лимона. Все перемешать и поставить на 25—30 мин в прохладное место.
Промаринованную рыбу жарить в гриле по 3 мин с каждой стороны. Готовую рыбу подавать с картофелем фри и ломтиками лимона. Отдельно подать соус из майонеза с корнишонами или горчичный. Так же можно приготовить сига, нельму.

*Лосось с горчичным соусом*
1 кг свежего лосося, 3 ст. ложки лимонного сока, 2 ст. ложки оливкового масла, 
4 луковицы, 3 ст. ложки сливочного масла, 6 ст. ложек сухого вина, 
3 ст. ложки горчицы, 1 кочан салата, 3 помидора, 3 ст. ложки белого вина, 
4 ст. ложки измельченных грецких орехов, молотый черный перец, соль.
Лосося нарезать на толстые ломтики, вымыть, обсушить и обмотать каждый ломтик крепкой ниткой. Посолить и поперчить, полить лимонным соком и смазать оливковым маслом.
Положить в посуду для гриля и обжаривать на не слишком горячей решетке по 3 мин с каждой стороны.
Порубить и потушить в сливочном масле 3 луковицы, влить белое вино и еще немного потушить. Снять сковороду с огня, венчиком перемешать соус с горчицей, посолить и поперчить. Разложить по тарелкам готовую рыбу, полив горчичным соусом. Салат очистить, вымыть, обсушить и покрошить небольшими кусочками. Вымытые помидоры нарезать ломтиками. Оставшуюся луковицу порубить. Положить в миску салат и помидоры. Отдельно перемешать соль, перец, уксус, мелко истолченные грецкие орехи, все смешать и полить этой смесью салат. Подавать салат к рыбе.

*Лосось по-шведски*
1 кг свежего или мороженого лосося, 
4 помидора, 
2 луковицы, 
2 лавровых листа, 
1 ч. ложка сахара, 
2 ст. ложки растительного масла, 
1/2 стакана кипятка, 
молотый черный перец, 
соль.
Рыбу разделить на 4 порции. За 15—20 мин до начала приготовления рыбы замариновать лук, тонко его нарезав и залив кипятком с растворенным в нем сахаром. Через 15— 20 мин воду слить.
Каждую порцию рыбы обвалять в муке и вместе с лавровым листом, нарезанными помидорами и луком завернуть в смазанную растительным маслом фольгу, предварительно посолив и поперчив. Запекать в филе в течение 4—6 мин с каждой стороны.

*Лосось под соусом терияки с кабачками*
1 кг лосося без кожи, 
90 мл соуса терияки, 
170 г очищенного и натертого свежего хрена, 
6 ч. ложек оливкового или растительного масла, 
3 средних зеленых кабачка, 
3 средних желтых кабачка, 
1/2 ч. ложки лимонно-перечной приправы или 1/4 ч. ложки тертой лимонной цедры, 
смешанной смолотым черным перцем.
Смешать соус терияки, 90 г тертого хрена и 3 ч. ложки оливкового масла в маленькой миске, отставить. Разрезать все кабачки вдоль пополам. Смазать половинки оставшимися 3 ч. ложками масла. Посыпать лимонно-перечной приправой. Выложить кабачки на решетку жаровни над средним огнем. Жарить 12—15 мин до мягкости, время от времени переворачивая.
Разрезать лосося на куски толщиной 2 см по 200 г каждый. Выложить куски лосося на жаровню над средним огнем. Жарить 8 -10 мин, время от времени поливая соусом терияки и один раз перевернув, пока лосось не станет насквозь матовым. Выложить рыбу и кабачки на блюдо. Подавать с оставшимся тертым хреном.

*Лосось с пятью специями*
1 кг филе лосося с кожей, 
4 ч. ложки китайского порошка из пяти специй, 
2 ч. ложки простой муки, 
молотый черный перец, 
соль.
Смешать китайский порошок из пяти специй (корицы, гвоздики, семян фенхеля, аниса в звездочках и сичуанского перца-горошка, растертых в мелкий порошок), муку, соль и перец в маленькой миске. Покрыть получившейся смесью филе лосося со стороны без кожи. Разогреть гриль и смазать решетку маслом. Выложить филе лосося кожей вниз на решетку и жарить в самой близкой к огню позиции 6—7 мин, не переворачивая, пока лосось не станет насквозь матовым.

*Судак, зажаренный на решетке*
1 кг судака, 3 ст. ложки сливочного масла,
12 ст. ложек крошек белого хл***, 1 1/2 лимона,
молотый черный перец, соль.
Филе судака с кожей разрезать на небольшие куски, посыпать солью и перцем, смочить растопленным сливочным маслом, за*панировать в крошках белого хл***, сбрызнуть маслом. Жарить в гриле по 2— 3 мин с каждой стороны. Готовую рыбу украсить ломтиками лимона. Отдельно подать жареный картофель и соус из майонеза с корнишонами. Также можно приготовить камбалу, палтуса и другую рыбу.

*Треска в томате*
1  кг трески без кожи, 
3 ч. ложки растительного масла, 
молотый черный перец, соль.
Для маринада:
2 ч. ложки растительного масла, 1 луковица,
1 кг консервированных помидоров, 90 мл красного винного уксуса,
3 ст. ложки патоки, соль.
Приготовить маринад: подогреть 2 ч. ложки растительного масла в кастрюле на средне огне. Добавить лук, нарезанный кубиками, ] 3 ст. ложки воды и варить 10 мин, пока лук не станет мягким и золотистым. Добавить помидоры, нарезанные на 4 части каждый, уксус, патоку и соль, довести до кипения н сильном огне. Варить 10—15 мин, часто помешивая, пока маринад не загустеет. Разогреть гриль и выложить треску на решетку. Посыпать рыбу перцем, солью и полить маслом.
Жарить как можно ближе к огню 6—8 ми не переворачивая, пока рыба не станет на сквозь матовой.
Перед подачей на стол ложкой выложить за густевший маринад на треску.

*Маринады для рыбы на гриле*
1/8 л сухого белого вина, 4 ст. л. лимонного сока, 1 ст.л. тёртой лимонной корки, 1 небольшая луковица (мелко порезать), 8 ст.л. растительного масла.
Рыбу мариновать 1-2 часа. 

3-4 ст.л. растительного масла, 2 ст.л. виски, 1 ст.л. шерри, 1 ст.л. соевого соуса, 1 маленький зубчик чеснока (продавить через пресс), перец.
Рыбу мариновать 30 минут. 

1 небольшая луковица (мелко порезать), немного петрушки и тимьяна (мелко порезать), 4 ст. л. оливкового масла, 4 ст.л. сухого белого вина, 2 ст. л. лимонного сока.
Рыбу мариновать 1-2 часа.

----------


## Alex

*Барбекю из курицы*
*Куриные окорочка по-сербски*
6 куриных окорочков,
2 луковицы, 4 зубчика чеснока,
1 ст. ложка петрушки, сок 3 лимонов,
1/2 стакана растительного
масла, молотый черный перец, соль.
Каждый окорочок проткнуть в нескольких местах ножом, натереть мелко нарезанным чесноком, обмазать маринадом из лимонного сока, растительного масла, соли и перца. В течение 1,5—2 ч подержать окорочка на холоде, затем жарить на шампурах.
Подавать с нарезанным кольцами репчатым луком, посыпав петрушкой.

*Куриные окорочка с ромом*
По 6 куриных окорочков и луковиц, 500 мл рома, 
100 г грибов, 5 помидоров, зеленый лук, 
молотый красный перец, уксус, соль.
Подготовить окорочка и выдержать их в роме 1—1,5 ч. Луковицы разрезать на 4 части и обдать кипятком с уксусом (в соотношении 1:1). Очищенные и вымытые шляпки грибов поджарить. Помидоры нарезать кружками. Продукты нанизывать на шпажки вперемежку.
Жарить на шампурах и подавать готовое блюдо на стол, посыпав мелко нарезанным зеленым луком.
Поджарить грибы можно без особого труда, если нанизать их на палочки и подержать над костром.

*Куриные окорочка с лимонной коркой*
6 окорочков, 100 г лимонного мармелада, 
100 мл лимонного ликера, банка консервированных абрикосов, 
корень имбиря, гвоздика, мускат, кайенский перец.
Окорочка нарезать на куски. Смешать очищенный и нарезанный на мелкие кубики имбирь, мармелад, ликер и пряности. Куски мяса обмазать этой смесью и жарить на шампурах. Готовить около 1 ч, время от времени смазывая лимонной смесью. Слить жидкость с абрикосов, нарезать их на ломтики и посыпать ими готовое блюдо.

*Куриные окорочка с крыжовником*
6 куриных окорочков, 3 стакана крыжовника, 
200 г сахара, 300 г хл*** пшеничного, по 100 г сливочного масла и сметаны, 
молотый черный перец, соль.
Для соуса:
1 ст. ложка муки, по 2 ст. ложки натертого хрена, 
уксуса, сметаны, растительного и сливочного
масла, 1 кубик мясного бульона, 1 стакан кипяченой воды,
лавровый лист.
Раздавить ягоды крыжовника, засыпать их сахарным песком, дать постоять 1,5 ч. Затем нарезать хлеб кубиками и поджарить его. Перемешать хлеб с ягодами, поперчить, посолить. Подготовленные окорочка нафаршировать этой смесью, нанизать на вертел и жарить до готовности. Приготовить соус, слегка поджарить муку с маслом, добавить сметану, разведенный в воде бульонный кубик и варить на слабом огне 5—10 мин. Одновременно в маленькой кастрюле или на сковороде слегка прожарить на сливочном масле тертый хрен. Влить уксус и воду, добавить лавровый лист и поставить на огонь, чтобы выпарить жидкость. Проваренный хрен положить в приготовлен*ный соус, прокипятить и, сняв с огня, посолить. Добавить кусочек масла и размешать. Кетовые шашлыки перед употреблением полить соусом. 
Куриные окорочка с сыром и беконом
6 куриных окорочное, 6 ломтиков копченого бекона
с прослойками мяса, 3 ст. ложки тертого сыра,
1  толченый зубчик чеснока, 2 ст. ложки измельченной смеси пряных трав (петрушки, мяты, шнитт-лука), 
2 ст. ложки панировочных сухарей, 1 ч. ложка готовой горчицы, 1 ст. ложка подсолнечного масла, 
молотый черный перец, соль.
В большой миске смешать сыр, чеснок, травы и панировочные сухари, посолить и поперчить. Осторожно оттянуть кожу на каждом окорочке, чайной ложкой положить в образовавшийся «карман» немного приготовленной начинки и снова плотно натянуть кожу. Обернуть толстую часть каждого окорочка полоской бекона, чтобы при обжаривании специи не высыпались. Смешать горчицу с маслом и смазать этой смесью окорочка. Обжаривать их на среднем жару примерно 25 мин, время от времени переворачивая.

*Куриные окорочка с сыром и яйцами*
6 куриных окорочков, 400 г тертого сыра, 4 яйца, 1 луковица, соль.
С куриных ножек снять кожу так, чтобы она осталась прикрепленной только к самому концу ножки. Из тертого сыра, нарубленных крутых яиц, нашинкованного обжаренного лука и мякоти куриных ножек приготовить фарш, посолить, начинить им кожу. Жарить на шампурах.

Стейк из курицы с арахисовым соусом
4 куриных стейка (весом по 250 г), 30 мл арахисового масла, сок 1/2 лимона, кайенский перец, молотый черный перец, соль.
Для соуса:
1 маленькая луковица,
2 помидора, по 1 стручку сладкого красного и зеленого перца, 
1 свежий или сушеный стручок жгучего перца,
6 ст. ложек арахисового масла, 100 г тертого арахиса, 
100 мл сливок, 30 мл арахисового масла, 40 мл белого рома или текилы, 
125 мл овощного бульона, перец, соль.
Приготовить соус: почищенный лук мелко нарезать, помидоры обдать кипятком, очистить от кожи и тоже мелко нарезать. Стручки сладкого перца помыть, разрезать на 4 части, удалить семена, нарезать мякоть мелкими кубиками. Стручок жгучего перца вымыть, удалить семена и мелко порубить. Разогреть арахисовое масло, предназначенное для соуса, в кастрюле и пассеровать в нем подготовленные лук, помидоры и перец, постоянно помешивая. Смешать арахис со сливками и влить эту смесь в пассерованные овощи. Размягченное арахисовое масло добавить вместе с ромом или текилой к овощам. Довести смесь до кипения, приправить солью и пер*цем и вылить в соусник Куриные стейки посолить, поперчить, сбрызнуть лимонным соком и смазать арахисовым маслом. Жарить стейки на решетке гриля примерно по 3—4 мин с каждой стороны.
При подаче смазать тарелки частью соуса, положить сверху готовые стейки и полить оставшимся соусом.

*Грудки куриные пикантные*
4 куриные грудки, зеленый салат.
Для маринада:
3 зубчика чеснока, 1 ч. ложка кайенского перца,
4 ст. ложки измельченного имбиря, 1 ч. ложка паприки, 
3—5 горошин черного перца, 1/2 стакана соевого соуса,
1/2 стакана ананасового сока, 3 ст. ложки карри.
Для приготовления маринада растереть очищенный чеснок, добавить кайенский перец, порошок имбиря, паприку, карри и все тщательно перемешать. Влить ананасный сок и соевый соус, все вымешать, добавить черный перец. Куриные грудки опустить в маринад и 3—4 дня держать в холодильнике, ежедневно переворачивая и помешивая.
Промаринованные куриные фудки обсушить. Запекать в филе в течение 5—7 мин с каждой стороны. Подать с зеленым салатом.

*Цыпленок в пасте*
По 4 куриных окорочка и крылышка.
Для пасты-маринада: 
1 корень петрушки, 1 желток, 4 ст. ложки растительного масла, 
1 ст. ложка меда, молотый черный перец, соль.
Приготовить пасту-маринад: смешать желток с растительным маслом, солью, перцем, медом и измельченным корнем петрушки до пюре.
Куски мяса обмазать пастой и мариновать 2-3 ч.
Жарить на шампурах или на решетке гриля, периодически переворачивая. Готовое жаркое немного охладить и добавить подливку.

*Цыпленок в томате*
2 цыпленка (по 500 г каждый), 2 помидора, 
2 луковицы, 7 ст. ложек растительного масла, 
по 1 ст. ложке паприки и горчичного порошка, молотый черный перец, соль.
Помидоры и репчатый лук обдать кипятком, мелко нарезать, добавить растительное масло и пассеровать, всыпать горчицу и тушить еще 15 мин. Мясо обмазать соусом и жарить на шампурах до готовности. Во время жаренья поливать оставшимся соусом.

*Цыпленок с грушами и сыром*
2 цыпленка (по 500 г каждый), 150 г тертого сыра, 
70 г тертых сухарей, растительное масло.
Для маринада:
200 г томатного соуса,
2 луковицы, 300 г груш, молотый
черный перец, соль.
Цыпленка разрезать на порционные куски, слегка отбить, посолить и поперчить. Мариновать в течение 1 ч в томатном соусе с мелко нарезанными грушами и кольцами репчатого лука.
Промаринованные кусочки цыпленка обмакнуть в смесь тертого сыра с сухарями и выложить на смазанную растительным маслом решетку гриля. Полить цыплят маринадом и еще раз посыпать смесью сыра и сухарей.

*Цыпленок с лимоном и острым томатным соусом*
2 цыпленка (по 500 г каждый), сок 1/2 лимона, 
1 лимон, свежая зелень петрушки
Для маринада: 2 ст. ложки масла, 1 ст. ложка томатной пасты, 
1 ч. ложка острого томатного соуса, тертая цедра 1/2 лимона.
Выложить каждого цыпленка на разделочную доску грудкой вверх и сильно надавить рукой, чтобы тушка приняла плоскую форму. Перевернуть тушку и ножницами или острым ножом сделать надрез вдоль брюшка. Повернуть тушку грудкой вверх и развернуть. Осторожно приподнять кожу и, просунув пальцы, отделить ее от мяса. Приготовить маринад: смешать масло, томатную пасту, цедру и острый томатный соус.
Распределить примерно 3/4 смеси под кожей каждой тушки. Затем кожу снаружи аккуратно разгладить. Чтобы тушки во время жарки оставались плоскими, нанизать каждую на 2 бамбуковых шампура так, чтобы они пересекались в центре. Каждый шампур должен пройти через окорочок и выйти через крылышко с другой стороны.
Смешать оставшуюся маринадную смесь с соком лимона и смазать тушки. Жарить на среднем жару, периодически переворачивая, 25—30 мин.
Гарнировать дольками лимона и зеленью петрушки.

----------


## Alex

*Маринады для мяса курицы или индюшки*

Пучок зелени (мелко порезать), 2 ст.л. лимонного сока, 1/8 л растительного масла, соль, черный перец.
Мясо (например, небольшие кусочки филе курицы или индюшки) мариновать 2-3 часа. 

6 ст.л. растительного масла, 6 ст.л. уксуса, 1 ст.л. соевого соуса, 1 ч.л. паприки, 1 ч.л. горчицы, 3 ст.л. томатной пасты, 1 луковица (мелко порезать), 1 зубчик чеснока (продавить через пресс), розмарин, тимьян.
Мясо (например, небольшие кусочки филе курицы или индюшки) мариновать 1-2 часа. 

3-4 ст.л. растительного масла, 3-4 ст.л. белого сухого вина, немного майорана, тимьяна, розмарина, кайенского перца (острый красный перец), паприки.
Мясо (например, небольшие кусочки филе курицы или индюшки) мариновать 1-2 часа. 

1 ст.л. натурального йогурта, 1 ч.л. уксуса, 1 ч.л. лимонного сока, 1/2 ч.л. карри, 1/4 ч.л. куркумы, 1/4 ч.л. соли, щепотка кардамона.
Мясо (например, небольшие кусочки филе курицы) мариновать 30 минут. 

1 ст.л. имбиря, 3 зубчика чеснока (продавить через пресс), 2 ст.л. соевого соуса, 2 ст.л. шерри, 2 ст.л. куриного бульона, 1/2 ч.л. сахара, 1-4 перца чили (мелко порезать).
Мясо (например, небольшие кусочки филе курицы) мариновать 30 минут.

----------


## Asteriks

*Важный совет от повара! Не вымачивайте мясо в уксусе. Это большое заблуждение, что якобы кислота размягчает мясо. Наоборот, свинина, телятина, птица - все становится еще жестче.
*
Все продукты на столе, можно приступать к самому интересному и увлекательному процессу - претворению кулинарного рецепта в жизнь.

*Шаг 1.* Мы для шашлыка брали нежное мясо свиной шеи, в котором мало мускульных волокон. Тем не менее, внимательно рассмотрим кусок и очистим его от жилок.

*Шаг 2.* Свинину разрежем на крупные куски. Хотя крупные куски дольше будут жариться, зато они сохранят самое ценное и питательное - сок.

*Шаг 3.*Солим кусочки мяса, сразу перемешиваем.

*Шаг 4.* Кладем в мясо черный перец по вкусу, снова перемешиваем.

*Важный совет! Повар рекомендует специи добавлять по очереди. Если все специи смешать в одной тарелке, а потом заправить ими мясо, оно получится не таким ароматным и вкусным, а шашлык потеряет особую пикантность.
*
*Шаг 5.* Добавим 2 зубчика чеснока, пропущенного через чесночницу или натертого на терке. Если зубчики просто порезать ножом, то они не отдадут весь сок и вкус мясу. После чесночницы и терки зубцы лучше измельчатся, а значит, и площадь соприкосновения с мясом будет больше. Эффект на лицо: мясо получит легкий чесночный привкус. Он будет ощущаться даже после жарки.

*Шаг 6.* Луковицу нарезаем тонкими полукольцами. Потом лук переминаем руками, стараясь выдавить ценный сок на мясо.

*Шаг 7.* 3-4 минуты помесим мясо, как тесто в кадушке, чтобы оно скорее мариновалось.

С маринадом - всё. Повара-профессионалы предпочитают классический маринад. Ведь вкус настоящего мяса, сдобренный ароматом дыма - вот в чем прелесть настоящего шашлыка! А сочность мясо приобретет и так, постояв пару часов в холодильнике.

*Шаг 8.* Ставим мясо в маринаде в холодильник на 2 часа. Свиной шашлык маринуется недолго. Многие кулинары-шашлычники предпочитают оставлять мариноваться шашлык на ночь, но в долгом мариновании необходимости нет.

*Готовое мясо - на шампуры*

• Мясо не должно очень плотно сидеть на шампурах. Тогда оно прожарится хорошо.
• Никакого открытого огня, только тлеющие угольки. На огне мясо быстро подгорает, и становится обугленным и жестким.
• Ждем золотистую корочку - показатель готовности шашлыка. Дождались! Но снимать мясо с огня не спешим. Сделаем надрез, если мясо пустило обильно сок или розоватое, значит, оно еще не прожарилось.

Шашлык из свинины прекрасно сочетается с овощами или шашлыком из овощей. Так что в идеале можно приготовить два шашлыка - свиной и овощной - одновременно. И подать все на одном блюде.

Шаг 1. Выложим на тарелку листья салата, немного маринованного чеснока.
Шаг 2. Выкладываем на листья салата красиво мясо, а затем обжаренные овощи.
Шаг 3. Украшаем зеленью.

*Вот и все! Приятного отдыха и вкусных шашлыков!*

Взято с сайта: http://www.vkus.by/index.php?r=1936

----------


## Sanych

*21. По-турецки с рисом*
600 г баранины, по 150 г шпика и репчатого лука, 100 г
помидоров, 3 дольки чеснока, 30 г жира, 2 ст. ложки круп-
но нарезанной зелени петрушки, перец черный и душис-
тый, соль и уксус по вкусу.
Для гарнира: 300 г риса, 30 г жира, по 50 г лука и томатной
пасты.
Мясо промыть, очистить от сухожилий, срезать лишний жир
и нарезать 28—32 кусочка диаметром около 4 см. Чеснок мелко
изрубить, лук нарезать ровными тонкими кружочками. Кусочки
мяса посолить, посыпать рубленым чесноком, молотым душис-
тым и черным перцем, затем сбрызнуть уксусом. Приготовлен-
ное мясо уложить в эмалированную миску слоями, переложив
луком, накрыть крышкой и оставить в холоде на 2—3 ч.
Приготовить рис: промыть его в холодной воде, вскипятить
воду (в 2 раза больше объема риса), положить в нее рис, поджа-
ренный на жиру лук, томатную пасту, посолить, вымешать.
Варить на слабом огне. Когда рис впитает всю жидкость, пере-
мешать его и запечь в духовом шкафу.
Прямоугольный кусок шпика шириной около 4 см нарезать
на 24—28 тонких ломтиков. Помидоры нарезать кружочками.
Кусочки баранины нанизать на шпажки вперемежку с ломтика-
ми шпика, а также кружочками помидора и лука. Жарить на
раскаленных углях до образования румяной корочки (внутри
мясо должно оставаться розовым). На подготовленное блюдо
выложить слоем рис, на него положить шашлык, не снимая мяса
со шпажек. Посыпать крупно нарезанной зеленью петрушки.
Отдельно в качестве гарнира к шашлыку можно подать кар-
тофель фри и зеленый салат.

*22. По-узбекски*
840 г баранины, 120 г курдючного сала, 480 г репчатого
лука, 40 г пшеничной муки, 6 г аниса, 12 мл винного уксу-
са, 6 г молотого красного перца, зелень петрушки.
Мякоть баранины нарезать кусочками по 15—20 г сложить в
неокисляющуюся посуду, добавить нашинкованный репчатый
лук, винный уксус, анис, красный перец, перемешать и, уплот-
нив, оставить в холодном месте на 3—4 ч.
Перед жаркой кусочки подготовленной таким образом бара-
нины нанизать на металлические шпажки по 4—5 кусочков на
одну шпажку вперемежку с кружочками сырого репчатого лука,
посыпать пшеничной мукой, на конец каждой шпажки насадить
по кусочку курдючного сала и жарить над раскаленными углями.
Подать сразу же после жарки на шпажках (3 шпажки на пор-
цию). В качестве гарнира можно подать нашинкованный сырой
репчатый лук и зелень петрушки.

----------


## Sanych

*ШАШЛЫКИ
ИЗ СВИНИНЫ*
*
23. По-домашнему*
500 г постной свинины, 5 маринованных или консервиро-
ванных яблок, 150 г репчатого лука, 250 г помидоров, 2 ст.
ложки сливочного или растительного масла, 100 г пряно-
го соуса, черный молотый перец и соль по вкусу.
Взять нежирную филейную часть свинины, тщательно про-
мыть ее в холодной проточной воде. Нарезать мясо на кубики
по 25 г, посыпать солью и черным молотым перцем. Яблоки
нарезать, головки лука очистить, нарезать тонкими кольцами и
прожарить в течение нескольких минут, помидоры разрезать
пополам.
На шпажки нанизать кубики мяса, перемешивая их с поло-
винками помидоров, дольками яблок и кольцами лука, смазать
сливочным или растительным маслом и пряным соусом, обжа-
рить в электрогриле или в горячей духовке на жирном против-
не. Время от времени смазывать мясо растительным маслом и
пряным соусом. Как только мясо будет готово, шашлык сразу
подать на стол.
На гарнир лучше всего предложить отварной рис или карто-
фель и зеленый лук, салат из помидоров и огурцов. Отдельно в
соуснике подать шашлычный соус.

*24. По-македонски (раленичи)*
500 г свинины, 300 г телятины, 100 г копченого сала, 200 г
репчатого лука, черный молотый перец и соль по вкусу.
Нарезать свинину и телятину кусочками по 40—45 г, слегка
отбить и посыпать по вкусу молотым черным перцем. Копченое
сало нарезать тонкими дольками, лук — крупными кольцами.
Смешать мясо с салом и луком, все пересыпать крупной солью,
нанизать на шампуры, чередуя кусочки мяса (свинина к теляти-
не в пропорции 2:1), сала и кружочки лука.
Жарить шашлык над раскаленными углями, постоянно по-
ворачивая шампуры и сбрызгивая мясо водой.
Подать шашлык горячим на шампурах со свежими овощами
и зеленью в качестве гарнира.

*25. По-кургански*
600 г свинины, по 250 г чесночного соуса и поджаренного
картофеля, лимон, 30 г уксуса, 100 г репчатого лука, 50 г
зеленого лука, перец и соль по вкусу.
Мясо нарезать кубиками по 25—30 г, добавить уксус, на-
шинкованный репчатый лук, соль и перец, мариновать 6—8 ч в
эмалированной посуде в холодном месте.
Нанизать мясо на шампуры вперемежку с поджаренными до
полуготовности кружочками картофеля и жарить в электрогри-
ле в течение 25—30 мин при температуре 200° С.
Подать в горячем виде с зеленым луком, уложенным горкой,
и кружочками лимона. Отдельно подать чесночный соус.

*26. По-молдавски (костица)*
600 г свинины, головка чеснока, 100 мл белого сухого вина,
перец и соль по вкусу.
Мякоть поясничной части свинины нарезать поперек воло-
кон кусочками по 30—40 г. Зачистить от пленок, слегка отбить,
обмакнуть в белое сухое вино, немного посолить и поперчить,
дать выстояться 15—20 мин.
Нанизать кусочки мяса на шампуры, жарить над углями, по-
дернутыми пеплом (средний жар) до готовности.
Готовый шашлык, не снимая с шампуров, положить на блю-
до, посолить, поперчить, полить чесночным соусом и на 5 мин
прикрыть крышкой.
Для приготовления чесночного соуса: истолочь головку чес-
нока с 1/2 ч. ложки соли до образования густой массы и развес-
ти ее крепким мясным бульоном или овощным отваром.

----------


## Alex

Сейчас шашлыком называют практически любое мясо, приготовленное на углях. А ведь шашлык - это не просто жареное мясо, это целый ритуал со своими правилами и запретами. 
Блюда, приготовленные на углях, обладают неповторимым вкусом и ароматом. А сам процесс жарки - просто праздник. С годами выработалось убеждение, что шашлык-это ритуал (раз от раза это убеждение, только крепнет). 
Вот, на мой взгляд (в порядке значимости), факторы влияющие на "удачный" шашлык:
1. Хорошая компания. 
2. Хорошая водка. 
3. Хорошее мясо. 
4. Хорошие угли. 
При наличии первых двух пунктов, даже сгоревший и плохо замаринованный шашлык идет в "зачет" . 
А, если серьезно, про мясо написано,по-моему,все. Хочу уделить внимание углям. Предпочитаю самоприготовленные угли из хороших березовых дров и дров из плодовых деревьев. И, не приведи бог, положить в мангал какую-либо "техногенную" деревяшку с лаком или краской - аромат будет безнадежно испорчен  . 

Еще несколько советов.
*Как разжечь барбекю*
Найдите для установки барбекю ровное, защищенное от ветра место.

Разжигайте в коробе сразу много дров, чтобы жара хватило на несколько порций. После того как уголь прогорит, равномерно разгр***те угли. Высыпьте несколько горстей крупной поваренной соли на угли - это не даст гореть жиру, если он будет капать на угли.

Смажьте решетку растительным маслом или натрите луковицей - тогда пища к ней не пристанет.

Шампуры или шпажки для барбекю могут быть металлические, деревянные или бамбуковые.

*Как готовить на гриле.*

*Рыбу*
Очистить от чешуи, плавников и жабр, удалить внутренности. После этого рыбу тщательно промыть, сбрызнуть лимонным соком, посолить и поперчить внутри и снаружи.

Рыбу можно готовить на фольге, смазанной маслом, с краями, загнутыми вверх, или обернутой в нее.

*Мясо*
Сначала вымыть в холодной воде и подсушить салфеткой. Замороженный продукт нужно предварительно разморозить и тоже подсушить, так как испаряющаяся влага снижает жар и тем самым препятствует образованию корочки.

Чтобы мясо было сочным, готовить его надо на хорошем жару. Переворачивать кусочки щипцами, а не вилкой, чтобы не проколоть корочку и не выпустить мясной сок.

*Овощи*
Для гриля лучше всего подходят початки молочной кукурузы, цукини, помидоры, перец, баклажаны, кольраби, соцветия брокколи, цветной капусты и сельдерей. Чтобы блюдо выглядело красиво, следует нанизать на шпажки ломтики разных овощей, а затем сбрызнуть их растительным маслом. Овощи, которые готовятся целиком, тоже надо смазать маслом, а на кожуре сделать неглубокие надрезы, чтобы во время жарки они не лопались.

Несколько любимых рецептов: 

*ШАШЛЫЧКИ ИЗ ПЕЧЕНИ*
Время приготовления 40 минут, количество порций 4 калорийность одной порции 680 ккал
Понадобится: 
• 800 г говяжьей печени 
• 300 г курдючного сала 
• 100 г соли 
• 50 г зелени.
Печень нарезать прямоугольными кубиками весом 15-20 г, а курдючное сало - квадратиками или кружочками. Сало и печень нанизать вперемежку на металлическую шпажку и жарить на решетке над раскаленными углями, периодически переворачивая и поливая раствором соли.

*ОСЕТР В ВИНЕ*
Время пригототовления -3,5 + 2 часа, количество порций - 14, калорийность одной порции 460 ккал
Понадобится: 
• 3 кг филе осетрины 
• 300 г белого сухого вина 
• 100 г растительного масла 
• лимон 
• 0,5 кг репчатого лука 
• 0,5 кг сладкого перца 
• 1 кг помидоров 
• 2-3 лавровых листа 
• соль 
• перец.
Филе осетра нарезать на куски и выдержать 1,5-2 часа в маринаде, приготовленном из вина, растительного масла, лимонного сока, лука, лаврового листа, черного молотого перца и соли. Выложить на решетку куски рыбы, перец и помидоры целиком. Жарить рыбу до готовности, овощи - до подрумянивания.

*ОВОЩИ ГРИЛЬ*
Время приготовления - З0 минут, количество порций - 6, калорийность одной порции - 68 ккал
Понадобится: 
• 500 г болгарского перца 
• 500 г цукини 
• 500 г баклажанов 
• 500 г помидоров 
• 2 зубчика чеснока 
• кинза.
Перец разрезать вдоль, цукини - кружочками, баклажаны - тонкими полосками. Овощи выложить на решетку, смазанную растительным маслом, и жарить. Затем выложить на блюдо и посыпать рубленым чесноком и зеленью.

*Маринованный лук.*
К шашлыку или барбекю (вкусно жареному мясу) я люблю подавать и употре***ть маринованный лук. Для этого беру самую большую, самую красивую и самую сочную луковицу. Такую, чтобы в руке не помещалась. Режем ОСТРЫМ (чтобы руки не порезать) ножом. Кольцами. Так красивее. Можно также и полукольцами, но не то эстетическое восприятие. Кольцами также хорошо для любителей кушать шашлык прямо с шампура: после приготовления шашлыка кольца удобно надевать прямо на шампур с мясом. Нарезанный лук кладу в предварительно приготовленный раствор воды, столового уксуса и немного сахара (не больше половины чайной ложки). Потом перчу всё это чёрным молотым перцем и в некоторых случаях добавляю столовую ложку ДУШИСТОГО (не рафинированного) с базара подсолнечного масла. 

С таким лучком не только шашлык, а и банальная куриная лапка с картошкой-фри кажется верхом кулинарного мастерства. Единственное, на что хочу обратить внимание, лук надо мариновать непосредственно перед выходом из дома либо уже на природе (что не всегда удобно в походных условиях). Мне, например, долежавший до следующих суток такой лук уже не нравится на запах. И есть я его не буду. И не просите...

_ добавлено через 2 часа 9 минут_ 
*Барбекю из телятины*

*Шашлык из телятины, запеченный в бумаге*
1 кг телятины.
Для маринада:
6 луковиц, 6 помидоров, 20 г жира, 
зелень петрушки и укропа, молотый красный и черный перец, соль.
Мясо обмыть, нарезать мелкими кусочками, добавить мелко нарезанные репчатый лук и спелые помидоры, измельченную зелень, перец, соль и жир. Все хорошо перемешать и убрать в холодное место на 1—2 ч. Выложить смесь на смазанную маслом прочную бумагу, завернуть рулетом, обернуть фольгой и завязать ниткой или шпагатом. Жарить рулет на решетке гриля.

*Шашлык из телячьего сердца*
1 кг телячьего сердца.
Для маринада:
4 зубчика чеснока,
4 зеленых сладких перца,
1 стручок острого красного перца, 150 мл столового уксуса, соль.
Для соуса:
11/2 стакана оливкового масла,
2 лимона, 50 мл уксуса,
2 луковицы, красный перец.
Телячье сердце разрезать пополам, хорошо промыть, удалить прожилки и нарезать кубиками. Выдержать сердце 24 ч в маринаде из толченого чеснока, мелко нарезанного сладкого зеленого и острого красного стручкового перца, уксуса и соли. Нанизать куски сердца на шпажки и запечь на решетке или в мангале. Готовый шашлык залить соусом, для приготовления которого растереть деревянной ложкой оливковое масло, сок лимона, уксус, измельченный репчатый лук и красный перец.

*Отбивные из телятины с базиликом* 
1  кг телятины, 
2 ст. ложки оливкового масла, 
веточки свежего базилика, соль.
Для базиликового масла:
4 ст. ложки растопленного сливочного масла,
2 ст. ложки готовой горчицы, 
2 ст. ложки нарубленного свежего базилика, 
молотый черный перец.
В большой миске приготовить базиликовое масло: смешать сливочное масло с горчицей и нарубленным базиликом, обильно посыпать молотым черным перцем. Разрезать телятину на 4 куска толщиной 2,5 см по 250 г каждый, слегка отбить. Смазать отбивные с обеих сторон оливковым маслом, чуть-чуть посолить. Обжарить отбивные над горячими углями 8— 12 мин, смазывая базиликовым маслом. Украсить готовые отбивные веточками базилика. При нажатии полусырое мясо будет очень мягким, средне прожаренное — упругим, а полностью готовое — плотным.

*Котлеты с шалфеем, жаренные в гриле*
1 кг телятины,
4 ч. ложки нарубленного свежего шалфея,
3 ч. ложки оливкового масла, молотый
черный перец, соль.
Телятину разделить на 3 котлеты толщиной 1 см и обсушить их бумажными полотенцами. В маленькой миске смешать нарубленный шалфей, оливковое масло, перец и соль.
Положить котлеты на решетку гриля близко к огню и жарить, перевернув один раз, 8 мин. Подавать с кусочками лимона.

*Шашлык из телячьей печени с брокколи и шампиньонами*
1 кг телячьей печени, 36листьев шалфея,
48 полосок закусочного сала, 1800 г брокколи,
600 г шампиньонов, 240 мл подсолнечного масла, соль.
Для маринада:
24 листа шалфея,
сок 3 лимонов, 1 стакан
оливкового или подсолнечного
масла.
Подготовленную и тщательно промытую печень нарезать на 12 полосок по 25—30 г каждая, положить на вымытые листья шалфея и свернуть рулетиками. Полоски сала свернуть и поочередно с печенкой нанизать на деревянные шпажки. Приготовить маринад: зелень шалфея мелко нарезать, добавить оливковое или подсолнечное масло, лимонный сок и все хорошо перемешать. Готовым маринадом залить печень и сало и поставить в прохладное место на 30 мин. Брокколи разделить на розетки и отварить в подсоленной воде до мягкости, откинуть на дуршлаг и дать стечь воде. Капусту и шампиньоны смазать оливковым маслом, уложить вместе с подсоленной печенкой на шпажках в гриль и жарить до готовности.

----------


## Alex

*Барбекю из говядины:*

*Люля-к***б*
1 кг говядины, 
400 г говяжьего жира, 
4 ст. ложки молока,
4 зубчика чеснока, 
100 г панировочных сухарей, 
500 г маринованного лука, 
100 мл уксуса, 
500 г помидоров, 
500 г малосольных огурцов,
2 лимона, 
2 ст. ложки нарезанной зелени петрушки и укропа.
Говядину очистить от пленок и сухожилий, добавить говяжий жир, пропустить через мясорубку. В фарш влить молоко, добавить мелко нарезанный чеснок, посолить, поперчить. Из полученной массы сформовать колбаски, обвалять их в сухарях и надеть на шампуры. Жарить в гриле в течение 25— 30 мин.
Подать с маринованным луком, помидорами, огурцами, лимоном, зеленью петрушки и укропа, уксусом.

*Бастурма из говядины*
1 кг говяжьей вырезки,
3 луковицы, 
200 г зеленого лука,
6 помидоров, 1 лимон.
Для маринада:
3 луковицы, 
2 ст. ложки виноградного уксуса, 
молотый черный перец, 
соль.
Говяжью вырезку нарезать кусками по 40— 50 г, сложить в фарфоровую или эмалированную посуду, посолить, посыпать перцем, добавить уксус, мелко нарезанный репчатый лук и перемешать. Накрыв посуду с мясом крышкой, поставить в холодное место на 2—3 ч для маринования. Приготовленное филе нанизать на металлические шампуры и жарить в гриле в течение 25—30 мин.
Куски готового филе (бастурму) снять с шампуров, уложить на подогретое блюдо и подавать с помидорами, репчатым и зеленым луком, лимоном.

*Антрекот с вишневым соусом*
1  кг говядины.
Для маринада:
15 ст. ложек растительного масла, 
2 веточки розмарина, 
20 веточек майорана,
2 лимона, 
молотый черный перец.
Для соуса:
400 г вишен без косточек, 
5 ст. ложек сахара, 
2 стакана красного вина, 
1 стакан мясного бульона.
Приготовить маринад: зелень майорана и розмарина мелко нарезать, смешать с лимонным соком и растительным маслом, поперчить и тщательно перемешать. Говядину разрезать на 7 кусков. Антрекоты слегка отбить и на 2—3 ч положить в приготовленный маринад. Для приготовления соуса сахар расплавить на сковородке, прогреть до светло-коричневого цвета, добавить вишни, вино, бульон и на слабом огне довести смесь до загустения.
Антрекоты достать из маринада и жарить в гриле в течение 3—4 мин с каждой стороны. Подать готовое мясо, полив соусом.

*Говядина в мятном маринаде*
1  кг говядины.
Для маринада:
1 стакан растительного масла,
2 '/2 ст. ложки готовой горчицы,
3 пучка мяты перечной, сок 2 лимонов.
Приготовить маринад: мяту мелко нарезать, добавить остальные составляющие, все перемешать. Говядину нарезать на 5 кусков по 200 г каждый, слегка отбить и опустить в маринад на 2—3 ч. Достать мясо из маринада, посолить и жарить в гриле в течение 3—4 мин с каждой стороны.

*Говядина, зажаренная в гриле*
1 кг говяжьей вырезки, 
4 ст. ложки сливочного масла,
8 помидоров или огурцов, 
пучок зеленого лука с луковицами (6 шт.), 
2 лимона, 
2 пучка зелени петрушки,
молотый черный перец, 
соль.
Мясо нарезать на куски и смазать растопленным сливочным маслом. Жарить в филе по 15—20 мин с каждой стороны. После жаренья мясо сразу же посолить и поперчить.
Готовое филе положить на блюдо, гарнировать помидорами или огурцами, зеленым луком, веточками петрушки и ломтиками лимона.

*Стейк с чатни из желтого перца*
1 кг говядины (пашины), 
3 питты, 
20 г размягченного сливочного масла или маргарина, 
2 ст. ложки тертого сыра пармезан, 
молотый черный перец, 
соль.
Для чатни из перца:
2 ст. ложки растительного масла, 
6 крупных сладких желтых перца без семян,
2 луковицы, 
400 г томатов-черри, 
400 г чатни из манго,
3 ст. ложки нарубленной петрушки.
Положить стейк на решетку гриля, посыпать солью и перцем. Жарить 5 мин на большом огне, затем перевернуть. Снова посыпать солью и перцем и жарить еще 8— 10 мин.
Готовый стейк переложить на разделочную доску и дать ему вылежаться 10 мин. Приготовить чатни из перца: в сковороде с антипригарным покрытием на среднем огне нагреть масло. Перец нарезать полосками шириной 1 см, а лук тонкими кольцами и слегка спассеровать на сковороде. Добавить томаты, чатни из манго и 150 мл воды, прогреть и снять с огня. Добавить петрушку.
Разрезать питты горизонтально пополам, намазать половинки сливочным маслом, посыпать сыром. Разрезать каждую половинку на 6 частей. Положить на противень, поставить его в гриль близко к огню и поджарить питты.
Перед подачей на стол тонко нарезать говядину поперек волокон. Подавать с чатни и кусочками питты.

*Стейк с соусом из сладкого перца*
1 кг говяжьего костреца толщиной 3 см,
700 г не очень острой сальсы, 
3 ст. ложки растительного масла, 
3 красные луковицы, 
по 3 небольших сладких зеленого и красного перца без семян, 
6 ст. ложек нарубленной кинзы,
25 пшеничных тортилий, 
700 г сметаны,
400 г тертого сыра чеддера.
Разрезать говядину на 3 стейка, положить их на решетку гриля близко к огню. Намазать каждый стейк 4 ложками сальсы. Жарить мясо 6 мин, затем перевернуть, смазать опять каждый стейк еще 4 ст. ложками сальсы и жарить еще 6—8 мин до готовности.
Переложить стейки на разделочную доску и дать им вылежаться 10 мин. Поставить сковороду с антипригарным покрытием на средний огонь, нагреть в ней масло. Пассеровать в нем кольца красного лука и тонкие полоски перца, часто помешивая, пока овощи не станут чуть хрустящими, затем добавить кинзу. Переложить овощи в керамическую миску. Перед подачей на стол тонко нарезать мясо вдоль волокон, держа нож почти параллельно нарезаемой поверхности. Подавать с соусом из сладкого перца, с разогретыми тортильями, сметаной, тертым сыром и оставшейся сальсой.

*Стейк с травами*
1 кг говяжьего филе толщиной 3—4 см,
20 г крупно нарубленной петрушки, 
1 ст. ложка нарубленного свежего тимьяна (или 1/2 ч. ложки сухого тимьяна), 
2 ст. ложки панировочных сухарей,
1 ст. ложка легкого майонеза, 
молотый черный перец, 
соль.
В маленькой миске смешать петрушку, тимьян, панировочные сухари, майонез и перец. Отставить в сторону. Посыпать стейк солью и положить на решетку гриля близко к огню. Жарить стейк с двух сторон 12—15 мин, затем намазать его сверху смесью с травами и жарить еще 1—2 мин, пока верх не подрумянится. Переложить стейк на разделочную доску и дать ему вылежаться 10 мин, после чего тонко нарезать.

*Стейк с орегано*
1  кг говяжьего костреца толщиной 3 см, 
1 лимон,
3 измельченных зубчика чеснока, 
2 ст. ложки оливкового масла, 
2 ч. ложки сухого орегано, 
молотый черный перец, 
соль.
Цедру лимона натереть и выжать из лимона сок Смешать в форме для микроволновой печи размером 20 х 30 см лимонную цедру, лимонный сок, чеснок, масло, орегано, перец и соль. Положить мясо в форму, перевернуть его несколько раз.
Положить мясо в сковороду и поместить на решетку для гриля, поставив близко к огню. Жарить мясо с двух сторон 12—15 мин, переворачивая и смазывая при этом маринадом. Переложить мясо на блюдо, дать вылежаться 10 мин. Перед подачей на стол стейк тонко нарезать, сверху полить соком из сковороды.

*Филе на слое зелени*
1 кг говядины, 
1 кочан салата радичио,
1 крупный кочан цикория, 
2 пучка кресс-салата,
3 ст. ложки панировочных сухарей, 
20 г размягченного маргарина или сливочного масла,
2 ст. ложки тертой лимонной цедры, 
2 ст. ложки измельченной зелени петрушки,
100 мл оливкового или другого растительного масла,
3 ст. ложки лимонного сока, 
2 ст. ложки белого винного уксуса, 
2 ч. ложки сахара, молотый черный перец, соль.
В большой миске смешать крупно нарезанные салат радичио, цикорий и кресс-салат. Поставить в холодильник. Подготовить обсыпку из панировочных сухарей: смешать в маленькой миске панировочные сухари, маргарин, лимонную цедру, петрушку, перец и соль. Разрезать говядину на 6 стейков толщиной 4 см, положить их на решетку гриля близко к огню. Жарить стейки 8 мин, затем перевернуть и жарить еще 3—4 мин. Намазать стейки панировочными сухарями, используя специальную лопаточку, и жарить еще 3 мин.
Довести до кипения масло, лимонный сок, уксус, сахар и соль. Полить этой заправкой салат, хорошо перемешать. Положить салат на блюдо. Перед подачей на стол на салат положить стейки.

*Филе со специями*
1 кг говядины,
1 ст. ложка семян фенхеля,
1/2 ч. ложки молотого имбиря,
1/2 ч. ложки кусочков чили, соль.
Смешать на вощеной бумаге семена фенхеля, молотый имбирь, кусочки чили и соль. Втереть эту смесь в говядину. Завернуть мясо и поставить в холодильник на ночь перед жареньем. Жарить говядину на барбекю на среднем огне, изредка переворачивая, в течение 30-40 мин до готовности. Переложить готовое мясо на разделочную доску и дать ему вылежаться 10 мин, затем нарезать тонкими кусочками.
Мясо с косточкой жарится быстрее, поскольку кость — дополнительный проводник тепла.

*Филе с кисло-сладким соусом*
1 кг говядины.
Для соуса:
1 бульонный говяжий кубик, 
2 ч. ложки растительного масла, 
4 головки лука-шалота, 
18 слив без косточек, 
2 ст. ложки уксуса-бальзама, 
2 ч. ложки тертой лимонной цедры, 
1 ч. ложка сахара, молотый черный перец.
Приготовить соус растворить раскрошенный бульонный кубик в 250 мл очень горячей воды. В сотейнике на среднем огне нагреть масло, положить измельченный лук-шалот и немного его спассеровать. Если потребуется, влить немного бульона, чтобы лук-шалот не пригорел. Затем добавить крупно нарезанные сливы, перец и оставшийся бульон. Уменьшить огонь и варить 5 мин. Добавить уксус-бальзам, ли*монную цедру и сахар. Нарезать говядину на 10 стейков толщиной 2 см. Положить их на решетку гриля близко к огню. Жарить стейки 4 мин, затем перевернуть и жарить еще 4—6 мин. Перед подачей на стол стейки разложить на подогретые тарелки и полить сверху соусом.

----------


## Sanych

Продолжаем рецепты из книги "50 рецептов шашлыков"
*
ШАШЛЫКИ ИЗ ГОВЯДИНЫ
И ТЕЛЯТИНЫ*

*27. По-балкански*
720 г говяжьего филе, 50 г растительного масла, 200 г
репчатого лука, 200 г шампиньонов, 15 г красного молото-
го перца, соль по вкусу.
Говяжье филе нарезать кубиками по 20—25 г. Растительное
масло растереть с красным молотым перцем и подержать в нем
мясо в эмалированной или глиняной посуде на холоде около
часа. Лук и шампиньоны нарезать кольцами. Нанизать на шам-
пуры, чередуя, кусочки мяса, лук и грибы. Сбрызнуть остав-
шимся маринадом и жарить над горящими углями.
Готовый шашлык подавать горячим на шампурах, посолив и по-
перчив по вкусу. В качестве гарнира можно подать свежие овощи.

*28. Банкетный по-казахски*
960 г баранины, 150 г репчатого лука, 175 г маринада,
зелень, соль и специи по вкусу.
Для маринада: по 10 г моркови и лука, 3 г сельдерея, по 1 г
корня петрушки и чеснока, несколько зерен тмина, 2 лав-
ровых листа, несколько горошин черного перцаи почек гвоз-
дики, 100 мл сухого белого вина, 50 г 3%-го уксуса, 25 г
растительного масла.
Мясо нарезать кусочками по 15 г, посыпать солью, уложить на дно
керамической посуды, положить часть измельченных овощей и пря-
ностей, затем — мясо, и снова овощи и пряности. Все полить уксу-
сом, вином и маслом, поставить в холодное место на 8—10 ч. Мясо
необходимо регулярно перемешивать, чтобы оно хорошо пропита-
лось маринадом. После этого мясо нанизать на металлические шпаж-
ки (по 8 кусочков мяса) и жарить над раскаленными углями в мангале.
Подают по 2 шпажки на порцию со сложным гарниром, зеле-
нью и нарезанным кольцами маринованным репчатым луком.

*29. Из вырезки (бастурма)*
600 г говяжьей вырезки, 50 г репчатого лука, 80 г жира,
100 г помидоров, 1 ст. ложка крупно нарезанного зелено-
го лука, перец, соль и уксус по вкусу.
Мясо промыть, очистить от пленок, нарезать около 30 лом-
тиков, отбить их влажной тяпкой, придав каждому форму круж-
ков толщиной около 1/2 см. Мелко нарубить лук. Куски мяса
положить в эмалированную миску, пересыпав их рубленым лу-
ком, перцем и солью. Слегка сбрызнуть уксусом и держать мясо
под крышкой в холодном месте 2—3 ч. Приготовить 4 деревян-
ные палочки толщиной около 1/2 см — длиной около 15 см. На
каждую палочку нанизать 6—8 кружков мяса, очистив их от
лука и посыпав мукой.
Жарить на сковороде в сильно разогретом жире на палочках
так, чтобы сверху образовалась румяная корочка, а внутри мясо
было бы розовое. Подавать сразу после жаренья на подогретом
блюде, украсив сырыми помидорами, нарезанными кружочками,
и крупно нарезанным зеленым луком. В качестве гарнира можно
подать картофель фри или стручковую фасоль и зеленый салат.

*30. По-грузински (длинный мцвади)*
1200 г говяжьей вырезки, 50 г растительного масла, 100 г
аджики, 400 г помидоров, разнообразная зелень, перец и
соль по вкусу.
Говяжью вырезку очистить от пленок, нарезать полоской
длиной около 30 см и толщиной 2,5—3 см и целиком надеть на
вертел. Чтобы вырезка во время жаренья сохранила форму и не
сокращалась, привязать ее плотно к вертелу толстыми нитка-
ми. Сбрызнуть вырезку растительным маслом. Поместить вер-
тел над углями и, вращая, обжарить до готовности, при этом
постоянно смачивая холодной водой.
Сочное мясо нарезать поперек волокон с небольшим скосом
на ломтики толщиной до 2 см, посолить и поперчить по вкусу,
смазать острой аджикой. Подать шашлык горячим с веточками
зелени и отдельно обжаренными на вертеле горячими помидо-
рами, сняв с них кожицу.

*31. По-литовски (гинтарас)*
720 г телятины, 200 г сала, лимон, 4 дольки чеснока, соль
и перец по вкусу.
Нарезать телятину кусочками (толщина—0,5 см, ширина—
6—8, длина 10—12) и слегка отбить, посолить, поперчить, на-
тереть толченым чесноком, сбрызнуть соком лимона и оставить
в эмалированной посуде в холодном месте на 5 ч. Затем на кус-
ки мяса положить нарезанное маленькими кусочками сало, свер-
нуть мясо рулетиком и скрепить деревянными шпильками, на-
низать на шампуры и жарить над горящими углями до готовно-
сти, постоянно поворачивая и сбрызгивая разведенным в воде
соком лимона. Можно зажарить такие рулетики и на гратаре.
Подавать шашлык горячим со свежими овощами и зеленью.

*32. По-узбекски*
1000 г говядины, 100 г репчатого лука, 50 мл столового
уксуса, по 5 г черного и красного перца, соль по вкусу.
Говяжью вырезку разрезать на две части, отбить каждый ку-
сок деревянным молотком с обеих сторон, нарезать полосками
длиной 15 см и шириной 3 см, посыпать солью, уложить в гли-
няную посуду рядами, пересыпав черным и красным молотым
перцем и тонко нашинкованным репчатым луком, полить сто-
ловым уксусом, положить под пресс, оставить в холодном мес-
те на 2 ч. Затем полоски мяса одеть на шампур (по две на одну
порцию) и, поворачивая их, жарить на хорошо прогоревших
углях до образования румяной корочки.
Подать к столу на шампурах, уложив их на блюдо. К шашлы-
ку поразумевается салат из кислого граната с репчатым луком.

----------


## Sanych

*ШАШЛЫК
ИЗ КОЗЛЯТИНЫ*

*33. Из ребрышек козленка*
1000 г козлятины, 100 г репчатого лука, лимон, перец и
соль по вкусу.
Реберную часть мяса разделать на куски по 120 г, посыпать
перцем, нанизать на шампур и обжарить на горящих углях. При
жарке шампур постоянно поворачивают, а мясо сбрызгивают
холодной водой.
Подать горячим на шампурах, полив лимонным соком и по-
солив, обсыпав нарезанным кольцами луком. В качестве гарни-
ра можно предложить свежие овощи и зелень.

----------


## Sanych

*ШАШЛЫКИ ИЗ МЯСА
ДИКИХ ЖИВОТНЫХ*

*34. Из мяса дикого кабана*
1000 г кабаньего мяса, 240 г репчатого лука, 40 г винного
уксуса, 200 г лука порея, 240 г помидоров, 120 г зеленого
перца, зелень, перец и соль по вкусу.
Корейку разрезать на кусочки по 50—60 г с косточкой, сло-
жить в эмалированную посуду, посыпать перцем, солью, доба-
вить винный уксус, мелко нарезанный репчатый лук и переме-
шать. Посуду с мясом закрыть крышкой и поставить в холодное
место на 2—3 ч.
Маринованное мясо нанизать на металлический шампур и жа-
рить над раскаленными углями без пламени, периодически пово-
рачивая шампур, чтобы куски мяса прожарились равномерно.
Подать шашлык на блюде, вокруг уложить маринованный
лук, лук порей, помидоры, разрезанные пополам, поджаренные
на углях и очищенные от кожицы, вместе со стручками сладкого
перца, и зелень.

*35. Из мяса дикой козы*
500 г козлятины, по 100 г репчатого и зеленого лука, 200 г
помидоров, 1/2 лимона, 1 ст. ложка уксуса, 1 ст. ложка ра-
стительного масла, 40 г шпика, соль и перец по вкусу.
Очистить мясо от пленки, нарезать на кусочки по 30—35 г,
положить в эмалированную посуду, посолить, поперчить, до-
бавить мелко нашинкованный — лук, заливать уксусом и мари-
новать в холодном месте под крышкой 2—3 ч.
Затем мясо нанизать на шампуры, чередуя с пластинками шпи-
ка и колечками репчатого лука, и жарить над раскаленными угля-
ми, постоянно поворачивая, 15—20 мин, до полной готовности.
Подать шашлык на блюде, гарнированный зеленым луком,
нарезанными помидорами, дольками лимона, отварным рисом.

*36. Из оленины*
1200 г оленины, 400 г моркови, 160 г репчатого лука, 120 мл
белого сухого вина, по 12 горошин душистого черного пер-
ца и почек гвоздики, соль, лавровый лист и перец по вкусу.
Оленину промыть, обсушить салфеткой, разрезать на кусоч-
ки по 50—60 г, посыпать солью, перцем, добавить душистый
перец, лавровый лист, гвоздику, тонко нарезанную кружочками
морковь, порубленный репчатый лук, перемешать, залить бе-
лым виноградным вином и оставить для созревания в течение
одних суток. Подготовленное мясо нанизать на шампуры и жа-
рить над раскаленными углями без пламени.
Подать шашлык в горячем виде на шампуре вместе с луком,
нарезанным кольцами. В качестве гарнира можно предложить
свежие овощи и зелень.

----------


## Sanych

*ШАШЛЫКИ ИЗ ЛИВЕРА*

*37. Из бараньей печени*
400 г бараньей печенки, 200 г копченой свиной грудинки,
400 г репчатого лука, 40 г топленого масла, 20 г соли, 10 г
сахара, молотый горький перец по вкусу, 200 г риса, 400 г
шашлычного соуса, 50 г бараньего (свиного) сала.
Баранью печенку нарезать квадратными ломтиками толщи-
ной 1,5—2 см, натереть топленым маслом, посыпать сахаром и
специями. Нанизать на шпажки вперемежку с кусочками бара-
ньего (свиного) сала, копченой свиной грудинкой, нарезанной
потоньше, и кольцами лука. Жарить шашлык над горящими без
дыма и пламени углями 8—10 мин. За 2—3 мин до окончания
жаренья шашлык полить крепким раствором соли (10 г соли на
100 г воды).
Можно подать с гарниром из овощей или салатом.

*38. Из бараньих почек*
400 г бараньих почек, 100 г копченой корейки, 50 мл рас-
тительного масла, перец и соль по вкусу.
Почки промыть, удалить пленку и сделать глубокий надрез,
не разрезая их пополам. Нанизать на шампур вперемежку с тон-
ко порезанной копченой корейкой, смазать растительным мас-
лом, посыпать солью и перцем и поджарить на углях, постоян-
но поворачивая шампур. При жарке почки расходятся в тех ме-
стах, где был сделан надрез.
Подать горячими на шампурах со свежими помидорами, огур-
цами, пряным соусом. Жареные почки можно также сервировать
на блюде. Тогда в качестве гарнира можно подать картофель, жа-
ренный соломкой (фри) в обильном жире, и свежие овощи.

*39. Из говяжьей печени*
750 г говяжьей печенки, 1 ст. ложка сливочного масла, 1 ч.
ложка растительного масла, 100 г сала, перец и соль по
вкусу.
Очистить печенку от протоков и пленки, нарезать ломтика-
ми толщиной в палец, а затем каждый ломтик на небольшие,
примерно 2-сантиметровые квадратики. Посыпать слегка моло-
тым перцем. Разогреть на сковороде столовую ложку сливочно-
го масла с одной чайной ложкой растительного масла и поло-
жить в него кубики печенки. Держать на сковороде, пока печен-
ка не начнет подрумяниваться с обеих сторон. Снять сковороду
с жара. Взять несколько шпажек и нанизать на каждую по 4 ку-
сочка печенки, чередуя их с маленькими ломтиками сала (на
каждую порцию — 2 шпажки). Уложить шпажки на гратар, сто-
ящий над раскаленными углями, и жарить в течение 10—15 мин.
Солить перед концом жаренья. Подать в горячем виде на шпаж-
ках с гарниром из овощей и салатом.

*40. По-североосетински*
200 г бараньей печенки, 120 г бараньего сердца, 200 г ба-
раньего легкого, пленка внутреннего сала, перец и соль
по вкусу.
Обработанные бараньи печенка, легкое и сердце нарезать
кусочками по 25—30 г, посыпать солью и перцем, надеть на
шампур и жарить над раскаленными древесными углями до по-
луготовности (6—8 мин). Затем снять шашлык с шампура, каж-
дый кусочек завернуть в жировую пленку внутреннего сала,
снова одеть на шампур, посолить и жарить до образования ру-
мяной корочки.

*41. Из свиных почек*
600 г свиных почек, 50 г сливочного масла, 1 ч. ложка мел-
ко нарезанной зелени петрушки, перец и соль по вкусу.
Промыть и очистить почки от пленки, не удаляя поверхнос-
тного жира. Разрезать надвое, в длину, но не до конца. Обва-
рить кипятком и тщательно осушить полотенцем. Надеть на
шампур, обмазать маслом и жарить над раскаленными углями
до готовности. Снять с шампуров и положить сверху на каждую
почку по кусочку масла, растертого, но не добела, с очень не-
большим количеством соли, молотым перцем и мелко нарезан-
ной петрушкой. Подать горячим с гарниром из сборных овощей
и салатом.

*42. Из телячьей печенки*
600 г телячьей печенки, 100 г шпика, 20 г жира, 100 г реп-
чатого лука, 50 г. томата, перец и соль по вкусу.
Печенку промыть, обсушить, очистить от пленок, нарезать
на 28—32 ломтика в поперечнике около 4 см, толщиной 0,5 см.
Лук очистить, нарезать тонкими кружочками. Прямоугольный
кусок шпика толщиной 4 см нарезать на 24—28 тонких ломти-
ков. Ломтики печенки нанизать на шпажки вперемежку с ломти-
ками шпика, кроме того, нанизать еще по 3—4 кружка лука.
Печенку смазать жиром. Жарить на раскаленных углях, посто-
янно поворачивая, 8—10 мин, чтобы ломтики печенки сильно
подрумянились, оставшись внутри розовыми. После окончания
жарки посыпать шашлык перцем и солью и подать горячим, не
снимая со шпажек, с рисом, уложенным горкой, на круглом блю-
де. Рис к шашлыку должен быть рассыпчатым. К рису добавля-
ется подрумяненный лук и томат. В качестве гарнира — карто-
фельное пюре с зеленым салатом.

----------


## Sanych

*ШАШЛЫКИ ИЗ ПТИЦЫ*

*43. Из курицы «Отличный»*
1000 г куриного мяса, 40 г винного уксуса, 100 г репчатого
лука, 50 мл растительного масла, перец и соль по вкусу.
Тушку курицы нарубить на одинаковые кусочки по 50—60 г,
положить в эмалированную посуду, добавить мелко нашинко-
ванный лук, перец, соль, винный уксус и выдержать в маринаде
на холоде 2—3 ч. Нанизать кусочки мяса на шампуры и жарить
над раскаленными углями, смазывая шашлык растительным мас-
лом и поливая оставшимся маринадом. Подать шашлык горя-
чим на блюде. В качестве гарнира можно предложить квашеные
овощи. Отдельно в соуснике подать острый соус, приготовлен-
ный из сметаны с добавлением томат-пасты, аджики и чеснока.

*44. Из утки*
1000 г утиного мяса, 100 г репчатого лука, лимон, перец и
соль по вкусу.
Подготовленное утиное мясо нарезать кусочками по 40—
50 г, посолить, поперчить, нанизать на шампуры и обжарить
до готовности над раскаленными углями, постоянно сбрызги-
вая холодной водой. Подать на блюде с лимонными дольками и
луком, нарезанным кольцами. В качестве гарнира можно пред-
ложить вареный рис, маринованные фрукты и соус.

*45. Из куриных желудочков*
1000 г куриных желудочков, 100 г репчатого лука, лимон,
зелень, перец и соль по вкусу.
Предварительно очищенные желудочки тщательно помыть,
обсушить и сложить в эмалированную кастрюлю, посолить,
поперчить, смешать с нарезанным луком и лимонным соком.
Дать постоять в холодном месте 1 ч. После чего нанизать подго-
товленные желудочки на шампура и обжарить над раскаленны-
ми углями до готовности, часто поворачивая.
Затем сложить желудочки в кастрюлю, на дно которой до
этого уложить маринованный лук, закрыть крышкой и потомить
на медленном огне еще 20—30 мин.
Подать к столу с зеленью и свежими овощами.

----------


## Sanych

_Ну и окончание книги "50 рецептов шашлыка"_

*ШАШЛЫКИ ИЗ РЫБЫ*

*46. Ассорти из морской рыбы*
По 200 г филе окуня, ставриды и трески, 100 г сметаны,
лимон, зелень укропа, петрушки, перец и соль по вкусу.
Филе нарезать кусочками по 30—40 г, посолить, поперчить,
добавить рубленую зелень петрушки и укропа, полить лимон-
ным соком и выдержать в эмалированной посуде около часа в
холодном месте.
Смазать кусочки рыбы сметаной, нанизать на шампуры и
жарить над раскаленными углями до готовности, постоянно
переворачивая шампуры.
Подать на блюде с лимонными дольками. В качестве гарнира
можно предложить жареную картошку и свежие овощи.
*
47. Из речной рыбы*
4 рыбины по 250 г, 100 г репчатого лука, 50 г растительно-
го масла, шашлычный соус, зелень петрушки, перец и соль
по вкусу.
Речную рыбу очистить от чешуи, выпотрошить, удалить жаб-
ры, хорошо промыть. Посолить и поперчить тушку снаружи и
внутри, сверху натереть растительным маслом, насадить на
шампур. На коже от верхнего плавника вдоль ребер сделать
острым ножом вертикальную насечку глубиной до 1 см через
1—1,5 см от головы до хвоста (в костных рыбах — плотве, крас-
ноперке, подлещике и т. д. это позволяет посечь мелкие кости и
сделать их съедобными).
Жарить рыбу над раскаленными углями, постоянно перево-
рачивая и сбрызгивая холодной водой.
Подать с луком, порезанным кольцами, и зеленью. В каче-
стве гарнира можно использовать запеченную в золе картошку.

*48. Из рыбных трубочек*
600 г филе крупной рыбы (зубатки, трески, кеты), 20 г гор-
чицы, 100 г репчатого лука, 10—50 г растительного мас-
ла, 50 г шпика, лимон, зелень, перец и соль по вкусу.
Порезать филе рыбы на тонкие ломтики (6 см в ширину, 10—
12 см в длину и 0,5 см в толщину), немного подсолить и подкис-
лить лимонным соком, смазать горчицей с одной стороны, по-
сыпать на горчицу натертый на терке лук и рубленую зелень и
свернуть их, скрепив деревянными шпильками.
Нанизать на шампур, чередуя с небольшими кусочками сала,
посолить, поперчить, смазать растительным маслом и запечь
над раскаленными углями до готовности.
Подать на блюде с кружочками лимона и кольцами лука. В
качестве гарнира — картофельное пюре и свежие овощи.
*
49. Из судака*
800 г филе судака, 400 г сала, лимон, черный молотый
перец и соль по вкусу.
Филе судака нарезать кусочками по 40—50 г, посолить, по-
сыпать черным молотым перцем и дать немного постоять. Под-
готовить полоски из сала, нарезанные так, чтобы куски судака
можно было бы полностью завернуть в полоску сала. Сало мож-
но взять свежее или соленое. В последнем случае кусочки рыбы
необходимо будет меньше солить или не солить вообще.
Завернуть кусочки рыбы в полоски сала рулетиком, скре-
пить деревянными шпильками, нанизать на шампуры и запечь
над раскаленными углями до готовности. В процессе запекания
кусочки рыбы слегка сбрызнуть лимонным соком.
Подать на блюде в горячем виде. В качестве гарнира — кар-
тофельное пюре и свежие овощи.

*50. Из щуки*
2 щуки по 500 г, по 100 г репчатого лука и шашлычного
соуса, перец и соль по вкусу.
Рыбу очистить от чешуи, выпотрошить, хорошо промыть,
обсушить. Нарезать на кусочки по 40—60 г, посолить, попер-
чить, нанизать на шампур и обжарить над раскаленными углями
до готовности.
Подать к столу на блюде с нарезанным кольцами луком. В
качестве гарнира можно предложить печеную в золе картошку.
Отдельно подать шашлычный соус.

----------


## drogbank

Больше других мне нравится [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] из свинины, маринованной в кефире:

Мясо нарезать на кусочки, лук — кольцами. Уложить мясо и лук в стеклянную или эмалированную посуду слоями, начиная и заканчивая слоем лука. Каждый слой посолить, приправить смесью свежемолотого кориандра и перца и залить небольшим количеством кефира, простокваши или иного несладкого кисломолочного продукта. После укладки всего мяса долить кефира, чтобы он покрывал все мясо. Мариновать 5— 6 часов. Перемешать и оставить еще на 2 часа. Жарить на мангале.

Продукты (на 2 порции)
свинина      1.5    кг
кефир         500   г
лук    3-4    шт.
соль          по вкусу
перец чёрный горошком               по вкусу
кориандр            по вкусу

----------


## Lena Rubcova

Ого, сколько рецептов! Спасибо! Часто на даче жарим шашлык , да уж разнообразия точно не хватает. Теперь будет чем удивить! Спасибо!

----------


## JAHolper

Все мясное. Ни одного рецепта для веганов.

----------


## Ladybird

> Все мясное. Ни одного рецепта для веганов.


Это априори понятно  Тема же называется шашлык, а не блюда, приготовленные на углях  Тогда ваша обида была бы понятна.

----------


## AndrewDmi

самый вкусный шашлыкк из курицы, вымоченной в уксусе

----------


## Belov

Жена маринует курицу в кефире, очень вкусно. А майонез больше не использует, вычитала, что при нагревании вредные вещества появляются

----------


## Vlad99

Я когда мариную говядину использую соль, перец, приправу с травами и немного масла. А курица в кефире очень сочная получается

----------


## Vlad99

помидоры на гриле и перец очень вкусно получаются. Соль, перец, немного масла и соевого соуса, и чеснок. Очень вкусно!

----------


## Sveta-T

Вкусный шашлык получается только из качественного мяса, чаще всего готовим из [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] или курицы. Если мясо свежее, то шашлык получится отменный. Соль, перец - этого достаточно.

----------

